# Wie war WoW früher?



## hexenshadow (1. Januar 2009)

Hallo erstmal
Das ist mein erster tread und hier ist meine Frage. Mich würde es sehr interesieren wie WoW früher war?also am anfang wo es noch kein AQ 20/40 gab und so also noch keinen patch und so, und bitte flamet und spamt hier nix voll und antwortet nur wenn ihr auch sinnvolle antworten habt und:

Ne ich habe kein SuFu benutzt
Nein ich habe nicht goggle benutz 
e.c.t...was euch noch so einfällt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Hexenshadow


----------



## Fr34z0r (1. Januar 2009)

Göttlich.

Das Rang system war super, die herausforderungen schwer und auch war toll, was neues Entdecken zu können.


----------



## Nerdavia (1. Januar 2009)

Es war.............*BESSER*


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (1. Januar 2009)

ganz einfache antwort, man hätte es selber spielen sollen zu der zeit.


----------



## Tan (1. Januar 2009)

Mh, PvP hat gerockt, weil es durch das System nicht so einfach war schnell gute Ausrüstung zu bekommen, aber man ist ja nicht ins Bg rein, um neue Ausrüstung zu bekommen, sondern um Spaß zu haben und seine neue Ausrüstung zu "testen".

40er Mann Raids hatten so diese besondere Gefühl von ....... der eigenen "Wenigkeit" und, dass man nur zusammen was reißen kann.


----------



## darkjojo2005 (1. Januar 2009)

Ja es war Göttlich

es war richtig schön schwer zu leveln  und epic gegenstände bekam man nicht an jeder ecke hinterhergeworfen
die bgs waren schwer aber auch fair, pvp items verdiente man sich durch harte arbeit und es war wirklich eine ehre solche items zu besitzen
und nicht jeder volltrottel konnt ein die high end inzen gehen


----------



## Gocu (1. Januar 2009)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Es war.............*BESSER*



Da kann ich nur zustimmen, WoW ist durch die Patches viel zu einfach geworden


----------



## hexenshadow (1. Januar 2009)

Hat das wirklich gereicht früher?also nur PvP und Pve?


----------



## Sebasti92 (1. Januar 2009)

Seit wotk ist wow so beschissen, in sache pve und pvp vorallem arena!


----------



## ReWahn (1. Januar 2009)

Schiesse mich meinen Vorrenern an. Es war wesentlich besser.

btw:



Ne ich habe kein SuFu benutzt
Nein ich habe nicht goggle benutz
Ja, ich bin eben ein kackboon



...wtf? du willst doch geflamet werden oder?
ffs... l2p du nap! sowas geht gar nicht!!!111elf


----------



## Tikume (1. Januar 2009)

Es war stinklangweilig.
Und auf 60 ein paar Instanzen. Und so "Schätze" wie Molten Core - eine rote Höhle mit Tonnen an Trashmobs.
Battlegrounds gabs gar keine und als sie kamen aufgrund fehlender Realmpools mit ewiger Wartezeit. Noch dazu musste man sich am BG Eingang anmelden.

Zu Release war bei mir mit Level 55 schon die Luft raus und das nicht ohne Grund.


----------



## aportec (1. Januar 2009)

hexenshadow schrieb:


> und so also noch keinen patch und so



Viele der Leute gehen hier auf's PvP ein, dazu sei gesagt, dass zumindest das Rangsystem auch erst mit einem Patch eingeführt wurde...und der TE möchte hier ja wissen, wie es vor jeglichem Patch war...zumindest versteh ich das so. Ansonsten gute Frage, lange her :> ........


----------



## Tikume (1. Januar 2009)

aportec schrieb:


> ..und der TE möchte hier ja wissen, wie es vor jeglichem Patch war..



Meines Wissens nach war die Version von Europa auch bereits gepatched.


----------



## xXavieXx (1. Januar 2009)

Also um hier mal ein wenig gegen zu lenken:

Ich finde WotLK macht mir so viel Spaß wie WoW noch nie zu vor. Die Story ist einfach genial und es macht echt puren Spaß zu Questen *hust Drachenöde*. 
Das viele es zu leicht verstehen sind einfach noch an das BC-Content gewoht. Was bis jetzt vorhanden ist, ist gerade mal der Anfang. Schließlich waren Kara, Gruul oder Magtheridon auch keine Herrausforderung ^.~

Also ich finde es, wie es jetzt ist echt genial und freue mich schon auf zukünftigen Content!


----------



## Karius (1. Januar 2009)

Verdammt hart im Vergleich zu jetzt. Ohne 40ger Raid ging gar nichts. Selbst für T0.5 hast du ne gute Gilde gebraucht. PvP war nichts für geistig gesunde ^^

Es gab viele Sachen einfach gar nicht, weil es fast niemand konnte und einfach nichts im AH zu finden war. Ohne Kontakte lief nichts. Farmen war knüppelhart. Auch für Raids, alleine die Peitscherwurzelknollen. Das kann überhaupt kein Neuer mehr nachvollziehen. Man kommt nicht umsonst recht schnell an nen Raidplatz wenn man früher schon Naxx geraidet hat. Da hast du wirklich was geleistet. Aber es war oft auch extrem frustrierend. Jetzt kann man wenigstens easymode spielen und muss nicht nicht mehr so abmühen. Spielen macht gesamt gesehen viel öfter Spass aber das Gefühl wirklich etwas geleistet zu haben ist entsprechend kleiner. Das ist vlt auch nicht so schlecht weil es einfach mehr ein Spiel ist als Lebensaufgabe.


----------



## Asoriel (1. Januar 2009)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Es war.............*BESSER*






Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> ganz einfache antwort, man hätte es selber spielen sollen zu der zeit.






Tan schrieb:


> Mh, PvP hat gerockt, weil es durch das System nicht so einfach war schnell gute Ausrüstung zu bekommen, aber man ist ja nicht ins Bg rein, um neue Ausrüstung zu bekommen, sondern um Spaß zu haben und seine neue Ausrüstung zu "testen".
> 
> 40er Mann Raids hatten so diese besondere Gefühl von ....... der eigenen "Wenigkeit" und, dass man nur zusammen was reißen kann.






darkjojo2005 schrieb:


> Ja es war Göttlich
> 
> es war richtig schön schwer zu leveln  und epic gegenstände bekam man nicht an jeder ecke hinterhergeworfen
> die bgs waren schwer aber auch fair, pvp items verdiente man sich durch harte arbeit und es war wirklich eine ehre solche items zu besitzen
> und nicht jeder volltrottel konnt ein die high end inzen gehen



genau so und nicht anders ist es!


----------



## yotapong (1. Januar 2009)

Es war vor allem schwerer, da nicht jeder Questgeber und jede Questlösung schon von weitem auf der Minimap geleuchtet hat. Außerdem hatte keiner einen Plan von so einem MMO. Spielmechaniken wie Aggromanagment und Buffs etc. waren damals für fast alle neu. Außerdem war die Atmosphäre noch viel entspannter, man hat sich geholfen ohne sich zu kennen. Außerdem war der Schwanzvergleich Faktor noch kleiner, DPS Wahnsinn gabs damals noch nicht.

Manches davon kann man auf einem neuen Server wie Malorne immer noch so erleben, nur den Schwierigkeitsgrad von damals können sich die heutigen Helden wohl nicht mehr vorstellen. Heroisch wäre da easy Mode.

Edit: Vorsatz fürs neue Jahr, weniger "Außerdem" verwenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (1. Januar 2009)

also ganz am anfang gab es noch viele bugs, kein pvp und vieles war unbalanced.

vergelter hatten den segen der könige in ihrem baum und konnten rache noch unendlich sammeln wo sie dann pro abbekommenen crit die nächsten 4 waffenschwünge je einen schwung zusätzlich bekamen. sprich wenn man einen crit abbekam waren die nächsten 4 waffen schwünge je so stark wie 2 und bei 2 crits je so stark wie 3.

dadurch konnte damals ein vergelter weltbosse solo machen (mit vorbereitung) und im open pvp hat der auch einen schnell umgehauen.

ähnliches gab es auch bei schamanen wo die verstärker auch noch 2h waffen benutzt hatten und sowas ähnliches gab es auch bei hexenmeistern wodurch man eigentlich jeden boss mit nur einer attacke legen konnte.

die epic mounts hatten damals keine rüstung und die mounts haben je soviel gekostet wie das reiten lernen heute und umgekehrt. hinzu kommt, dass tauren noch gar keine mounts hatten sondern nen skill namens ebenenlaufen.

seit release von wow hat sich sehr viel geändert und einiges war gut und einges war schlecht.

und wow war in der ersten beta auch noch ganz anders, wo man mit jedem level je 3 punkte bekam um seine stats zu verbessern. so gab es dann in der beta leute die viel stärke hatten aber nur sehr wenig leben usw. auch sahen in der ersten beta die meisten städte noch anders aus und die trolle sahen ein wenig anders aus.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (1. Januar 2009)

Es war.........    NEU!!


Und um einiges schlechter... verbuggt... skill trees nur bis lvl 40 bla bla.. das einzige was cool war, war das einmalige gefühl, das man hatte als man zum ersten mal WoW zockt (ging so bis lvl 40 und werd ich nicht mehr haben). Einfach weils damals noch nicht so Standart war, so aktiv mit der Umgebung zu interagieren... in Shooter gabs kaum Items(wie Granaten die rumliegen zb). Oder in anderen Online Games konnte man nicht bei einfach fast jeden Mob die Haut abziehen(Kürschner), oder so komplex mit Gruppen spielen.

Es war also nicht andere als NEU, aber keineswegs besser... es wurde viel implementiert und ich finds auch gut so. Auch wenns sie manchmal ein bisschen übertrieben haben.



MFG


----------



## Torglosch (1. Januar 2009)

Früher war doch immer alles besser. All die Bugs und das stundenlange rumhängen in den Hauptstädten weil es ohne eine entsprechende Gruppe wenig sinnvolles zu tun gab vergisst man dann eben wieder.

In solchen Topics hört man doch immer das selbe, aber wenn man die Leute von heut auf morgen in einen echten Release Server setzen würde dann wäre das gejammer nach ein paar Tagen größer als heute.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (1. Januar 2009)

Torglosch schrieb:


> In solchen Topics hört man doch immer das selbe, aber wenn man die Leute von heut auf morgen in einen echten Release Server setzen würde dann wäre das gejammer nach ein paar Tagen größer als heute.




Das lustige ist, dass diese Leute meistens zu Release noch nicht mal 60 waren =).


----------



## Larmina (1. Januar 2009)

Also in der Anfangszeit von WoW gab es noch nedmal Battlegrounds aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Später als dann die eingeführt wurden war es wirklich besser als heute. Und vorallem der Umgangston war wesentlich freundlicher! (Aber was ein Freundlicher Umgangston ist weiß Tikume ja ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
Vorallem das Alteractal hat durch die Einführung dieser blöden Verstärkungsbegrenzung an Interessantheit verloren. 
Damals konnte man irgendwann mal abends off gehen und kam am Nachmittag nach Schule und Hausaufgaben usw in der gleichen Schlacht raus. Das war wirklich noch eine Schlacht und nicht wie jetzt blödes "zum Gegnerischen Boss rennen und ihn umklatschen" wie heutzutage. Habs mal gezählt: Im Durchschnitt sind es im Alteractal so 10-20 Ehrenhafte Siege....


----------



## shapalin (1. Januar 2009)

es war anderes.

bgs gab es zum start nich auch kein ehre system

als die bgs kammen konnte man sich nur dor anmelden wo die bgs wahren (alterac in dem gebirge warsong in ashenvale arati  im aratihochland)
das ehresystem war am anfang nur aus suresfarmen ausgelegt wer die meiste zeit im bg war war meist auch der mit den meisten punkten (is ne tatsache)

für fast jede große raid ini brauchte man ne vorquest mal länger mal kürzer (bis auf die von ony ohne jeden zusammen hang)

mc war eine super zähe instanz weil zuviel trash zulange wege.  es gab kaum addons die eine die arbeit abnamen sei es nur für aggro^^ 
bwl war nich besser. wobei dort dann die bosse schon ein wenig aufmerksamkeit  brauchten 
dann aq ein riesige ini extrem lange weder und sooo viel sand... 
und zum ende naxx..  tolle ini tolle stimmung, aber soviel vorbereitung und kosten vorher immer aber man hat es gern gemacht

farmen für tränke gold verzauberrungen  resiitems die man mehr als in bc brauchte all das war schlimmer und zum teil nerfend weil man oft den ganzen tag damit verbracht hat.

göttlich? ha.. alle die schreiben es war GÖTTLICH damals wissen doch ganich wie es war damals.

bis aq gab es keinen schweren boss. man hat einfach nen tank dran gestellt den geheilt und gehoft das der nie die aggro verliert.. toll das is auch soo schwer gewesen...
ein tolles pvp system bei dem 80% der leute nichmal das blaue ehreset bekommen haben vor der änderung mit patch 1,12.. 

wow war anderes früher mehr auf die menschen ausgelegt die bereit waren den halben tag dort zuverbringen. damals hat es mir gefallen und ich habe das gern gemacht!

heute bin ich älter geworden. und ich bin ehrlich gesagt froh das es stellen weise leichter is ich finde es gut das man leichter und schneller an gold kommt duch die daylis ich finde es gut das man nichtmer stunden lang in 5er inis is. ich finde es auch gut das ich nichtmehr 5 verschiede elix vor jedem boss werfen muß + 2 fläschen für einen abend zuzüglich  mana/heiltränke und diversen anderen sachen, heute kann man sich in ner hauptsatdt anmelden für nen bg und hat 30 sek später nen volles bg zurverfügung (serverpools seis gedankt) duch port steine muß man heute nichtmehr auf die ewigen trantüten warten da man keinen hexer dabei hat man portet sie einfach. magier und hexer können einfach steine und essen für alle machen nichtmehr für jeden einzeln. jäger können dank md  zum tank pullen (ok sowas kann ja auch jeder tank nun selber ^^) aber kennt noch jemand die petpulls im mc wo der jäger dann hoffe das der krieger beim anfangen ja nicht verfehlt? 

was imo schade is das die 25er inis genau wie die10er imo leider keiner große herrausvoderrung sind. aber abwarten und sehen wie das nächste wird


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (1. Januar 2009)

shapalin schrieb:


> göttlich? ha.. alle die schreiben es war GÖTTLICH damals wissen doch ganich wie es war damals.



und hast du schonmal dranne gedacht, dass jeder mensch seine eigene meinung hat? nicht immer so schnell vorurteile verballern, kommt nicht gut. oder finde ich die ironie in diesem einen satz nicht? wenn das so ist, entschuldige bitte.


----------



## Elegost (1. Januar 2009)

also ich sags mal so :
Wotlk : du brauchst kaum startequip . kein buffood oder pots um die ersten raids zu schaffen , an epische items ranzukommen war einfach

BC: Am anfang : level 70er blaues equip wurde benötigt um einen gescheiten kara raid hinzubekommen , auch waren flasks und buffood angebracht
     Später , als es in richtung wotlk zuging , wurden die epics regelrecht verschenkt

Classic wow : man musste viel mehr farmen , an equip ranzukommen war sehr viel schwerer , sehr oft haben die bosse nicht einfach die epics gedropt sondern die rezepte womit man sich diese dann herstellen kann --> noch mehr farmen , leute die im pvp gut sein wollten mussten entweder richtig viel zeit investieren oder equip aus raidinstanzen kriegen.

ah stimmt habe die prequests vergessen für raidinis 
zu classic  hatte fast jede ini eine solche prequest 
als bc rauskam waren die pre quests noch länger und fast jede ini (auser gruul und magtheridon )
hatten eine pre quest , allerdings fand blizzard diese quests dann doch selber zu lang und entfernte sie zum großteil bis sie schließlich alle weg waren


----------



## Larmina (1. Januar 2009)

shapalin schrieb:


> man hat einfach nen tank dran gestellt den geheilt und gehoft das der nie die aggro verliert.


Jetzt sag mir mal wo da der große Unterschied zu jetzt liegt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shapalin (1. Januar 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> und hast du schonmal dranne gedacht, dass jeder mensch seine eigene meinung hat? nicht immer so schnell vorurteile verballern, kommt nicht gut. oder finde ich die ironie in diesem einen satz nicht? wenn das so ist, entschuldige bitte.




wie sagt man getroffene hunde bellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das die leute immer mit der vorurteil und meinungs scheiße kommen is toll. 

is immer seltsam wenn die leute die meinung der anderen dann immer damit in frage stellen das es ja auch ihre eigene meinung is und man somit ganichts gegen sagen darf gell *g*


----------



## shapalin (1. Januar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Jetzt sag mir mal wo da der große Unterschied zu jetzt liegt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der unterschied zu jetzt (bzw bc) is das nun der raid dabei noch in bewegung ist. teilkweise auch die tanks. das war früher zb nicht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (1. Januar 2009)

shapalin schrieb:


> der unterschied zu jetzt (bzw bc) is das nun der raid dabei noch in bewegung ist. teilkweise auch die tanks. das war früher zb nicht so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja das ist aber auch kein SO großer Unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixler (1. Januar 2009)

Hm ich kann nur soviel sagen, das man das wow pre bc den heutigen verwöhnten wow spielern nicht mehr zumuten kann, bzw das sie es nicht akzeptieren würden. Damals, als es nur bc gab, kein zg oder bwl. Wo man sein mc eq lange erfarmen musste. Wo es keine bgs gab und man sich in tarrens mill zum open pvp getroffen hat. Wo Weltbosse noch ein hart umkämpftes gut waren. Wo man 40 raidfreudige leute brauchte um molten core zu gehen. Wo man resi eq farmen musste und net nur nen dmg eq sich zulegen konnte.

Es war schon nen event ubrs zu gehen und Drakkisath  zu legen, von den pvp sets mal ganz abgesehen. Das war ne so schwere kiste. Aber sind wir mal ehrlich, man war damit schon zufrieden. Wenn man jetzt hört wie sich leute über die jetzige " welt" in wow aufregen. Wenn man dasmit damals vergleich ist das heute luxus. Da war man in den ersten mc raids scphn ne nummer, wenn man sein t0 set halbwegs beisammen hatte. Zudem gabs da net inzen wie das jetzige naxx, wo boss an boss gestaffelt in der inze warten. Die meisten kennen die endlos trashgruppen von kernhunden oder feuerriesen, durch die man sich prügeln durfte. Als man am anfang noch nichts von critimunität wusste ^^. Von nem portstein ganz zu schweigen. 

Jaja hat sich viel verändert


----------



## o0Salcin0o (1. Januar 2009)

Habs zwar leider nicht miterlebt, aber wenn ich so Videos sehe von Otherguy, Vurtne & co. die so pre BC irgendwo im Blackrock oder wo auch immer ihr Unwesen getrieben haben, schien es zumindest was open PVP angeht recht geil gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Jarbur (1. Januar 2009)

Ich gehe mal nicht soviel auf die grossen Inis ein, MC und BWL waren für frühere Lvl 60 Verhältnisse schon knackig (wer hier geschrieben hat der Tank stellt sich nur da vor und andere hoffen das man keine Aggro zieht der lügt). 

Das alten "kleinen" Inis waren grösser, verwinkelter, man konnte sich schnell drin verlaufen (in der Blackrockspitze verlauf ich mich heute noch und wie man den Schlüssel bekommt weiss ich bis heute nicht). Es war schon war besonderes wenn man sein blauen Setteil bekommen hat, Epics gab es wirklich erst ab MC und bei 40 Mann war es schwer da mal was zu bekommen. 

Früher musste man auch vieles selbst Entdecken, keine dicken Ausrufezeichen auf der Minimap wo es die nächste Quest gab. Man musste die selbst suchen. Das hätten die auch beibehalten sollen, jetzt schaut man nur noch auf die Karte, sammelt schnell alle Quests ein die man dort so sieht und los gehts. 
War allerdings selbst erstaunt wieviele Quests man damals übersehen hat als das neue Feature auf der Minimap eingeführt wurde. 

Die englischen Namen waren damals auch viel besser, einfach Atmosphärischer. Trotzdem will ich nicht den englischen Client installieren weil die Questbeschreibungen dann auch auf Englisch sind. 

Heute gibt es ab Level 80 (zu BC bei Lvl 70) Gold statt Erfahrung. Damals war das auch nicht so, deswegen war das Epicmount wirklich was besonderes weil man nicht so einfach an Gold kam. 

Magier hatten es damals sehr hart für 40 Mann Wasser und Brot her zu stellen. Erstmal war Essen und Wasser noch getrennt und einmal hergestellt kamen glaube ich nur 3 Stück Wasser bzw. Brot raus. Man war erstmal 15 Minuten dabei nur das Futter herzustellen. G-Stein Brunnen, Fresstische, alles ein Fremdwort. 


Will nicht sagen das früher alles besser war, finde es schon okay das die Inis einfacher geworden sind (aber Naxx ist wieder ZU einfach). Allerdings hätten die etwas grösser Ausfallen können und nicht so gradlinig, man rennt da heute wie in einem Schlauch durch. Das macht nicht wirklich Spass.


----------



## Larmina (1. Januar 2009)

pixler schrieb:


> Hm ich kann nur soviel sagen, das man das wow pre bc den heutigen verwöhnten wow spielern nicht mehr zumuten kann, bzw das sie es nicht akzeptieren würden. Damals, als es nur bc gab, kein zg oder bwl. Wo man sein mc eq lange erfarmen musste. Wo es keine bgs gab und man sich in tarrens mill zum open pvp getroffen hat. Wo Weltbosse noch ein hart umkämpftes gut waren. Wo man 40 raidfreudige leute brauchte um molten core zu gehen. Wo man resi eq farmen musste und net nur nen dmg eq sich zulegen konnte.
> 
> Es war schon nen event ubrs zu gehen und Drakkisath  zu legen, von den pvp sets mal ganz abgesehen. Das war ne so schwere kiste. Aber sind wir mal ehrlich, man war damit schon zufrieden. Wenn man jetzt hört wie sich leute über die jetzige " welt" in wow aufregen. Wenn man dasmit damals vergleich ist das heute luxus. Da war man in den ersten mc raids scphn ne nummer, wenn man sein t0 set halbwegs beisammen hatte. Zudem gabs da net inzen wie das jetzige naxx, wo boss an boss gestaffelt in der inze warten. Die meisten kennen die endlos trashgruppen von kernhunden oder feuerriesen, durch die man sich prügeln durfte. Als man am anfang noch nichts von critimunität wusste ^^. Von nem portstein ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> Jaja hat sich viel verändert


Teils zum besseren aber leider auch viel zum schlechteren. Die Portsteine zum Bleistift find ich super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clive (1. Januar 2009)

Kurz und knapp: Es war besser! Und zwar um einiges!

Aber das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass WoW anfangs wirklich was neues war, es war einzigartig. Wenn man es mit heute vergleicht, war es damals eigentlich totaler crap: Geld farmen war schwer, das leveln ging ewig, man musste extrem viel farmen für 40er raids etc.

Aber trotzdem hät ich gern noch mal das Gefühl, welches ich zu Beginn hatte.


----------



## Tikume (1. Januar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Aber was ein Freundlicher Umgangston ist weiß Tikume ja ned
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch, aber mit Idioten rede ich eben auch wie mit Idioten. Und an denen bestand in Wow war schon zu Release kein Mangel.


----------



## justblue (1. Januar 2009)

Die Horde hatte keine Paladine und die Allianz hatte keine Schamanen. Die beiden "Kontrahenten" haben sich wirklich voneinander unterschieden.

Man musste Molten Core und später BWL abfarmen bis zum Erbrechen. Warum? Weil pro Boss nur drei lila Items gedroppt sind und 40 Leute in der Raid waren. Es gab für jede Klasse ein eigenes Set und keine Tokens zum Eintauschen so wie heute, was zur Folge hatte, dass Klasse X möglicherweise bei einem einzigen Raid komplett ausgestattet war, während Klasse Y noch nach Monaten noch auf das eine oder andere Setteil warten musste. Die Trash Mobs in BWL waren hart, sind aber nicht respawned.

Heilklassen hatten beim Farmen die Arschkarte. Ich weiß das, weil ich meinen Priester als Holy hochgelevelt habe und er - im Unterschied zu heute - praktisch keinen Schaden gemacht hat. Die Quests waren für Heiler wesentlich härter, alles hat länger gedauert. Auf der anderen Seite waren aus genau diesem Grund die Heiler in Instanzen Mangelware. Ich habe pro Tag in Orgrimmar mindestens 10 Angebote per Whisper bekommen, doch in diese oder jene Instanz mitzukommen. In Raids wurden Heiler mit Kusshand aufgenommen.

Es gab keine heroischen 5er-Instanzen. Ein oder zwei 5er-Instanzen konnte man, wenn man wollte, auch zu zehnt machen, um sich die Items von den Bossen zu holen. Quests konnte man nur im 5er-Modus erledigen.

Es gab keine Haste auf Items. Ein 2.5-Sekunden-Spruch hat 2.5 Sekunden gedauert. Die Große Heilung bei Priestern hat 3.5 Sekunden gedauert und konnte nicht durch Skills verkürzt werden. Oder waren es 4 Sekunden? Ich habe das bereits verdrängt.

Aus Priestersicht: Overheal war böse. Wirklich böse. Sprüche wurden abgebrochen, um Mana zu sparen oder Overheal zu vermeiden. Das Downranking von Heilsprüchen war an der Tagesordnung und ein Zeichen von Skill. Es konnte nur eine Erneuerung auf einem Spieler sein. Wollte ein zweiter Priester sie auf den selben Spieler casten und hatte mehr +Heilung, hat er sie überschrieben. Hatte er weniger +Heilung, bekam er die Meldung, dass ein mächtigerer Spruch aktiv sei. Crosshealing war bei vielen nicht gern gesehen, da sich in Raids jeder hauptsächlich um seine Gruppe gekümmert hat. Man konnte sich einfach ausrechnen, ob ein Item besser oder schlechter war als ein anderes.

Man konnte mit Addons fast alles machen. Es gab kaum Beschränkungen. Irgendjemand hat daraufhin ein Tool für Heiler entwickelt, das nur einen einzigen Button hatte, auf dem "Heal" gestanden ist. Hat man auf den Button gedrückt, hat das Programm berechnet, wer momentan welche Heilung benötigt und hat dem Spieler auf diese Weise jede mögliche Entscheidung abgenommen.

Ein Mount war etwas großartiges und wurde von allen bestaunt. Vor allem das Epic Mount, das man erst mit Level 60 bekommen konnte und das fast 1000 Gold gekostet hat. 1000 Gold waren eine riesige Summe und man musste lange farmen, um das Gold zusammenzubekommen. Natürlich konnte das Mount nicht fliegen, sondern nur schnell laufen. Ein zweites Epic Mount hätte wiederum fast 1000 Gold gekostet.

Quests, die man mit Stufe 60 erledigt hat, haben kein zusätzliches Gold eingebracht. Es gab keine daily Quests. Um an Gold zu kommen, musste man farmen oder sich etwas im AH verdienen.

Es gab zwei Klassenquests. Eine für Priester und eine für Jäger. Beide waren extrem langwierig, aber die Jäger-Quest war richtig schwer. Jemand, der sich diesen epischen Bogen selbst erarbeitet hat (und nicht jemand anderen hat machen lassen was durch einen Bug auch möglich war), der hat damit gezeigt, dass er wirklich etwas von kiten verstanden hat. Auf meinem damaligen Server gab es einen Jäger, der hat für etwa zwei Dutzend Kollegen diese Quest erledigt. Außerdem gab es Vorquests (z.B. die für Onyxia), die waren richtig lang und teilweise richtig nervig. Ich werde nie vergessen, wie ich verzweifelt nach dem Typen gesucht habe, der kilometerweit durch die Gegend latscht und bei dem man nie wusste, wo er gerade war, um die Vorquest abzuschließen.

Es gab kein Arsenal. Wenn jemand gesagt hat, er sei "auf Heilung geskillt", dann konnte er das sein - oder auch nicht. Es gab keine Möglichkeit, das zu überprüfen, auch nicht mit "Betrachten". Wenn er seinen Job gut erledigt hat, hat kein Hahn nach der Skillung gekräht. Wenn er ihn nicht gut erledigt hat, dann wurden Zweifel laut. Es gab viele Leute mit geheimen Skillungen, die sie keinem Menschen verraten haben, weil sie so imba war und noch kein anderer darauf gekommen ist. Angeblich.

Es gab keine Sockel. Es gab keine Gems. Es gab keine Glyphen. Es gab keine Achievements. Jemand, der bestimmte Quests abgeschlossen oder Bosse gekillt hat, hat das getan, ohne dass er in vielen Fällen der Welt hinterher beweisen konnte, wie toll er ist. Es gab nur wenige Haustiere und jedes von ihnen hat einen Platz im Inventar beansprucht.

Es gab Riesenlags. Nicht so Lags wie jetzt in Dalaran, wirkliche Monsterlags. Mit Level 16 bin ich 10 Minuten lang durch ein gesamtes Gebiet gelaufen und habe mich gewundert, warum es keine Mobs zu killen gibt - und dann wurde ich "zurückgesetzt" und stand dort, wo ich vor diesen 10 Minuten war. Die Server waren noch viel instabiler als heute. Ich weiß gar nicht, wie viele Tage ich gutgeschrieben bekommen habe, weil WoW unspielbar war, aber es waren eine ganze Menge.

Man konnte nicht den Server wechseln. Einmal entschieden, für "immer" dort gefangen. Die einzige Möglichkeit war, auf einem anderen Server noch einen Char hochzuziehen.

Hat man sich mit seinem Twink etwas per Post zugeschickt, hat das genauso eine Stunde gedauert wie bei jedem anderen. Kurz mal Umloggen und sich Mats für die Raid zuschicken, die in 10 Minuten beginnt, das war nicht drin. Da musste man schon mindestens eine Stunde vorher daran denken.

Es gibt sicher noch hundert andere Dinge, die mir jetzt nicht einfallen. Aber es hat sich sehr viel verändert.


----------



## Technocrat (1. Januar 2009)

hexenshadow schrieb:


> Mich würde es sehr interesieren wie WoW früher war?also am anfang wo es noch kein AQ 20/40 gab



Kurz gesagt: deutlich langweiliger. Nicht nur, das es kein AQ oder Naxx gab, es gam nicht mal BGs... man machte einen MC run nach dem anderen und langweilte sich schrecklich... ncih mal Dailies gab es!


----------



## Mirodas (1. Januar 2009)

Das Einzige, was ich am "neuen" WoW misse sind so Dinge wie die Epic Quests für Palas/Hexer/etc. und einfach so kleine Geheimnisse, die die alte Welt auch heute noch zum Teil zu bieten hat. Es wurde viel für Casual Gamer vereinfacht, teils zurecht, teils hat es mir beispielsweise einfach den Entdeckerdrang genommen...Diese Frostsäblerquest in Winterspring fand ich beispielsweise genial, auch die Hexermountquest fand ich einfach super.
Wenn ich heute solo das alte Strat farme frage ich mich immer wieder, wie wir das damals geschafft haben, aber es ging!
Die alte Welt bot einfach mehr zu entdecken, während man heute beim Leveln eigentlich schon das Meiste sieht und auf 80 schon so ziemlich alles kennt...


----------



## Larmina (1. Januar 2009)

justblue schrieb:


> Es gab zwei Klassenquests. Eine für Priester und eine für Jäger. Beide waren extrem langwierig, aber die Jäger-Quest war richtig schwer. Jemand, der sich diesen epischen Bogen selbst erarbeitet hat (und nicht jemand anderen hat machen lassen was durch einen Bug auch möglich war), der hat damit gezeigt, dass er wirklich etwas von kiten verstanden hat


Ähm... war die Jägerquest nicht die wo der RICHTIG böse Elitedämon kam wenn jemand geholfen hat?


----------



## justblue (1. Januar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Ähm... war die Jägerquest nicht die wo der RICHTIG böse Elitedämon kam wenn jemand geholfen hat?



Ja, das war die. Man konnte einem anderen die Tour richtig fies vermasseln, indem man "geholfen" hat. War der Kacknoob-Jäger allerdings in einer Gruppe mit dem imba-Jäger, beide hatten die Quest und der Kacknoob-Jäger hat einfach zugesehen und nicht eingegriffen, dann hatten am Ende beide das benötigte Item.


----------



## Slayv (1. Januar 2009)

Es hat beides vor und nachteile

Pre BC: PvP wesendlich besser, viel schwerer an was zu kommen und mach brauchte ne weile
            PvE 40 leute raiden, was für ein gaudi ^^ aber wie schon einige sagen TRASH TRASH TRASH

BC: PvP arena, das sagt wohl alles, in meinen augen ist seit BC pvp nicht mehr so gut
      Pve Recht gut, hohe anforderungen

WotLK: PvP arena, und weiter geht's
           PvE Schwierigkeitsgrad LOW, aber sonst finde ich es gut 10 er und 25 modi in naxx


----------



## Larmina (1. Januar 2009)

justblue schrieb:


> Ja, das war die. Man konnte einem anderen die Tour richtig fies vermasseln, indem man "geholfen" hat. War der Kacknoob-Jäger allerdings in einer Gruppe mit dem imba-Jäger, beide hatten die Quest und der Kacknoob-Jäger hat einfach zugesehen und nicht eingegriffen, dann hatten am Ende beide das benötigte Item.


Ich erinner mich an einen Jäger der nicht nett zu mir war.... Naja ich hatte den Nachmittag über sowieso zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja ich find es sowieso schlimm: Seit der Alpha kündigt Blizz housing an. Bisher kam nix und ich hab meine Zweifel ob da noch was nach kommt....


----------



## Shintuargar (1. Januar 2009)

justblue schrieb:


> Man musste Molten Core und später BWL abfarmen bis zum Erbrechen. Warum? Weil pro Boss nur drei lila Items gedroppt sind und 40 Leute in der Raid waren. Es gab für jede Klasse ein eigenes Set und keine Tokens zum Eintauschen so wie heute, was zur Folge hatte, dass Klasse X möglicherweise bei einem einzigen Raid komplett ausgestattet war, während Klasse Y noch nach Monaten noch auf das eine oder andere Setteil warten musste. Die Trash Mobs in BWL waren hart, sind aber nicht respawned.



Sehr schöne Zusammenfassung, das oben zitierte will ich aber noch ergänzen, weil es gern vergessen wird:

Die Sets selbst waren nur für eine Aufgabe gedacht. Eine Auswahl für jede Skillung gab es nicht, das Kriegerset war zum tanken gedacht, das Druiden zum heilen etc. Das ist gleich der nächste Punkt: Schamanen, Priester und Druiden waren zum heilen verdammt. Wer in die großen Instanzen wie MC wollte, MUSSTE so skillen. 

Das sehe ich heute als Riesenvorteil an, jede Skillung kann in einem Raid nützlich sein.

Ich habe das Classic WoW in guter Erinnerung, allerdings auch unter dem Aspekt das es neu war und mich das erste Mal langdristig gefesselt hat. Summa summarum empfinde ich das heutige WoW aber um Welten angenehmer. Der Druck ist weg, Stunden farmen zu müssen, um die nächsten Buffs und Repkosten finanzieren zu können. Wer damals keinen Raid hatte, langweilte sich in den Hauptstädten (für die führte Blizzard übrigens später das T0,5 Set ein, damit die noch was zu tun hatten) oder ließ sich im PvP von Stammgruppen mit Raidequip kommentarlos einstampfen. Ähnlich wie jetzt (Interessant das die "Abhärtung muss weg"-Heuler nun immer noch heulen, dabei sind das derzeit fast Classic Verhältnisse)


----------



## SixNight (1. Januar 2009)

anspruchsvoller noobs sind untergegangen


----------



## mister.G (2. Januar 2009)

Ich hab zwar erst mit BC angefangen zu spielen aber wenn ich das hier so durchlese, finde ich das das feeling von damals viel besser war (jetzt mal abgesehen davon ob alles neu war). Man hatte doch bestimmt mehr das Gefühl sich im Mittelalter zu befinden. Um am BG mitmachen zu können, musste man noch weit reisen um den Eingang zu finden. Das hat für mich schon etwas realistisches, was auch die Atmosphäre ausmacht. Es hat alles nicht so geleuchtet und war voller Laserstrahlen. Die ersten 58 level haben mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Höllenfeuerhalinseln und Zangarmarschen haben mir auch sehr gut gefallen, aber ab Wälder von Terrokar ging ees meiner Meinung nach bergab mit der Atmosphäre. Es kam einfach kein Gefühl mehr auf das einem sagt "ok du bist jetzt im Mittelalter". 

Auch ein Beispiel sind die Grizzlyhügel. Der Anfang war wunderbar, alles noch einfach Holzfällerlager normale Arbeiter aber zum Schluss Riesen, alles hat wieder so geleuchtet. Allein von der Atmosphäre, würd ich gerne mal sehen wie es damals war.


----------



## Larmina (2. Januar 2009)

mister.G schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar erst mit BC angefangen zu spielen aber wenn ich das hier so durchlese, finde ich das das feeling von damals viel besser war (jetzt mal abgesehen davon ob alles neu war). Man hatte doch bestimmt mehr das Gefühl sich im Mittelalter zu befinden. Um am BG mitmachen zu können, musste man noch weit reisen um den Eingang zu finden. Das hat für mich schon etwas realistisches, was auch die Atmosphäre ausmacht. Es hat alles nicht so geleuchtet und war voller Laserstrahlen. Die ersten 58 level haben mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Höllenfeuerhalinseln und Zangarmarschen haben mir auch sehr gut gefallen, aber ab Wälder von Terrokar ging ees meiner Meinung nach bergab mit der Atmosphäre. Es kam einfach kein Gefühl mehr auf das einem sagt "ok du bist jetzt im Mittelalter".
> 
> Auch ein Beispiel sind die Grizzlyhügel. Der Anfang war wunderbar, alles noch einfach Holzfällerlager normale Arbeiter aber zum Schluss Riesen, alles hat wieder so geleuchtet. Allein von der Atmosphäre, würd ich gerne mal sehen wie es damals war.


Wenn ich heute nochmal mit WoW anfangen würde würde ich wohl eher nicht anfangen


----------



## soh0 (2. Januar 2009)

was man beim tema epix noch erwähnen solte ist das eine ganze reihe der raid boose garkeine epix gedropt haben sondern nur blaue teile und darauf war man dan schuon ziemlich stolz (neidisch)
und vorallem mc war sehr langweilich nicht nur vom instanz design sondern auch vom boos design (ich glaub die hälfte der boose sah gleich aus)

was ich damals besser fand....es gab nur open pvp und keien scheis bgs und arenen und ich vermisse meinen weißen raptor -.-


----------



## cazimir (2. Januar 2009)

Die Raids waren um einiges interessanter, allerdings war alles drum herum wiederlich farmlastig.


----------



## Larmina (2. Januar 2009)

cazimir schrieb:


> Die Raids waren um einiges interessanter, allerdings war alles drum herum wiederlich farmlastig.


Vorallem fand ich es doch gut, dass man für eigentlich alle Vorquests machen musste. Das war nicht so ein "rein BAM und umgeklatscht"


----------



## trolldich (2. Januar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Vorallem fand ich es doch gut, dass man für eigentlich alle Vorquests machen musste. Das war nicht so ein "rein BAM und umgeklatscht"


naja wo die mc bwl pre ja so schwer war , ony questreihe hatte anspruch . oder der ubrs schlüssel ^^ für 5-20G öffnen 

das beste war av , war epische schlacht und wirklich geil . auf meinem server und so 1-2 mal die woche wen es aufging . nur war die intemschere zu weit offen , du bist nach ubrs um irgentwan mal deine bestienjägertunica zu bekommen und ein gelangweilter t3 hat die ganze gruppe gekillt .


----------



## Darkblood-666 (2. Januar 2009)

na ich will hier nur mal erwähnen das man in Gilden aufgrund der 40 Mann Raids noch viel mehr zusammengearbeitet hat und der zusammenhalt wesentlich stärker war. Es hat viel Vorbereitung gekostet nur um nen MC run durchzuziehen. Man hat sich noch Boss für Boss vorran gekämpft und musste teilweise ehe man nen neuen Boss angehen konnte erstmal ewig farmen.

Alles in einem waren die raids dadurch aber auch irgendwie interessanter und ich für meinen Teil bin gerne an die 50 mal MC gegangen bevor sich meine Gilde an BWL versucht hat wo schon der erste Boss ne harte Nuss für den ganzen raid war.

Ich vermisse die 40er Raid Zeiten kann aber auch ganz gut mit den neuerungen in WotlK leben.


----------



## Fenrin (2. Januar 2009)

Ich hab zwar erst kurz vor BC angefangen, trotzdem hat mich die Neugier gepackt und ich bin mit ein paar Freunden vor ein paar Tagen Onyxia gegangen. Da diese natürlich in ein paar Minütchen gelegt war hatten wir lust auf die Schwarzfelsspitze. Haben dort alle Inis gemacht und sind dann Molten Core. (Die Inis sind dermaßen geil und das mein ich ernst)
Naja, bei Ragnaros angekommen kam dann die Enttäuschung, man hat irgendwas zum löschen gebraucht und somit war es vorbei und Ragnaros lebte weiter. Trotzdem war es genial. Hab jetzt ein paar T1- Sachen vom Dudu, Magier und Schurken. ^^


----------



## justblue (2. Januar 2009)

Gar so anspruchsvoll waren die Raids zu Beginn von WoW wirklich nicht. Es gab zum Beispiel ein oder zwei "Out of combat-Rezzer". Man kam nicht automatisch in den Kampf, sobald ein Boss gepullt wurde. Deshalb haben die "OOC-Rezzer" nicht eingegriffen, sondern sind in sicherer Entfernung herumgestanden und haben die Toten wiederbelebt. Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass das bei einigen der ersten Kämpfe auch dringend notwendig war. Was war das für ein Gejammer von vielen Seiten, als das abgeschafft wurde! So viel zum Thema "früher war alles schwieriger".

Molten Core hat für einen Horden-Priester zu >50 Prozent aus dispellen von Magie bestanden, selbst bei den Bossen. Das war so was von anspruchslos und langweilig, dass es viel schlimmer wirklich nicht mehr geht. Es gab manchmal sehr viele Adds zu den Bossen, daher war die Einteilung ein bisschen komplizierter als jetzt - vor allem, weil es die Symbole auch noch nicht gab, mit denen man die Mobs markiert. Besonders schlimm war das bei Garr, dessen 8 Adds ständig um ihn herumgekreist sind und es ohne Addon kaum möglich war, die Tanks richtig zuzuteilen.


----------



## Larmina (2. Januar 2009)

Fenrin schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar erst kurz vor BC angefangen, trotzdem hat mich die Neugier gepackt und ich bin mit ein paar Freunden vor ein paar Tagen Onyxia gegangen. Da diese natürlich in ein paar Minütchen gelegt war hatten wir lust auf die Schwarzfelsspitze. Haben dort alle Inis gemacht und sind dann Molten Core. (Die Inis sind dermaßen geil und das mein ich ernst)
> Naja, bei Ragnaros angekommen kam dann die Enttäuschung, man hat irgendwas zum löschen gebraucht und somit war es vorbei und Ragnaros lebte weiter. Trotzdem war es genial. Hab jetzt ein paar T1- Sachen vom Dudu, Magier und Schurken. ^^


Und jetzt stell dir mal vor, dass das ganze WIRKLICH anspruchsvoll ist und man mit 39 anderen da war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klar man hatte dann meistens mit einen paar K Latenz zu kämpfen aber trotzdem. Es war einfach schöner


----------



## TheStormrider (2. Januar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Und jetzt stell dir mal vor, dass das ganze WIRKLICH anspruchsvoll ist und man mit 39 anderen da war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich spiel auch noch net so lang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber ich war vor kurzen (vor WOTLK) MC mit ner 40er Raid (bunt gemischt von 60-70 alles dabei), und ich muss sagen, es war sehr lustig. Latenz war eigentlich super, aber die Server sind wahrscheinlich einfach besser als damals. 
Ich fand die Bosse nicht so spannend, weil ich es immer war:
-Tank ran
-Dmg Drauf
-Adds Klopfen
-Decursen, Disspellen usw.
-Looten

Daher mal so ne Frage: Isses da nix anderes als das? 
Bissle Bewegung, Spells, Enrage, Phasenkämpfe etc.
Weil sonst stell ich mir Classic PvE recht langweilig vor. 

Das PvP System find ich, was ich so gehört hab, echt super.
Also meine Rängesystem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rakanisha (2. Januar 2009)

es war um längen besser!


----------



## Larmina (2. Januar 2009)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Ich spiel auch noch net so lang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja du musst dir mal vorstellen, dass damals zu 60er Zeiten alle weniger schaden gemacht haben. Selbst die heutigen 60er haben meist das Startequip von der Scherbe an und auf die loweren Questbelohnungen wurde ja auch Zaubermacht und so zeugs draufgepatcht. Und Ja die Server sind wesentlich stabiler. Deswegen sollen die ganzen heuler, wie schlecht die server ja seien lieber leise sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taniquel (2. Januar 2009)

es gab als ich angefangen hab auch nur für jede fraktion ein ah in der jeweiligen hauptstadt . da man nicht so viel platz im inv hatte wie heute hat man sich  2x überlegt was an den npc oder ins ah geht, denn ich hatte damals einen älteren rechenknecht und die hauptstädte waren immer wie ne diashow weil die poser natürlich alle dort herumlungerten. realmpools gab es auch nicht was manchmal eine ziemliche geduldsprobe war , obwohl av auf jeden fall besser war als noch um (im warsten sinne des wortes) jeden meter gekämpft wurde , der eislord beschworen usw. es wurde vieles verschlimmbessert aber mir macht es auch heute noch spaß


----------



## ThEDiciple (2. Januar 2009)

Zugegeben seid BC wurde WoW für neueinsteiger und gelegenheitsspieler immer einfacher. Da ich wow seid 2005 zocke kenn ich noch die gute alte MC, BWL und AQ 20/40 und NAXX (Classic) zeit und habe auch alle Inzen gespielt. (Naxx leider damals nimmer zuende da BC release bevorstand)

Man kann nicht sagen früher war alles besser. Ja das alte PvP system war anspruchvoller und nicht so einfach wie heute aber ich find manche übertreiben es auch. WoW ist und bleibt ein PVE Spiel, da interessiert es mich jetzt auch einfach net wie kacke arena zZ angeblich ist oder PvP allgemein. Sagen wirs ma so, PvP ist zu einer reinen itemjagt verkommen, früher wars spaß pur heute zählt nur lila.

Zum PVE in Lich king muss man sagen der Content mag einfacher sein, zu einfach aufjedenfall für leute die wow schon vor BC gespielt haben. Ich denke aber das das niveu der raid inzen mit content patch zu content patch wieder ansteigen wird, wer hatte wirklich geglaubt das eine alte inze im neuengewannt 100% überarbeitet wird? Aber ich finds ok, solang die schwierigkeit steigt und das wird erst die zeit zeigen was blizz macht, Die Idee das alle alles sehn können find ich ok, aber heros (auch wenn net alle Heros jetzt soooo einfach sind) und 25er sollten nicht nur inzen sein mit npcs die mehr leben haben, mehr schaden machen und bessere items droppen nein sie sollten auch wirklich ein wenig schwerer sein auch für alt eingesessene wow spieler. Abwarten ich fand BC von der Story her und umgebung bescheiden, war net so mein ding. Lich King hingegen ist super gemacht, und die Quests trotz sammel x, töte x quest abwechslungsreicher und ideenreicher wie schon lange nicht mehr bzw wie noch nie!


----------



## jerubbaal (2. Januar 2009)

*seufz* ony-wipes
pvp-rang-system
ewig lvln, um auf 60 zu kommen (njo, vll hätt ich ab 55 nicht nur per scholo lvln solln^^ aber war als prot pala einfach sooo geil^^)
man man.... manch ma wünscht ich mir die alte zeit zurück^^
das geilste waren aber immer noch die raids, in denen alle gegen den raidleader geflamed haben, und... hach... wenn ich meinen enkeln davon erzählen werde, wird schon schön^^

*edit* achja, die 26stundenlangen avs hab ich fast vergessen^^

*2nd edit* und die f*cking priests, die im blackrock die leute in die lava hopsen lassen haben...^^


----------



## Larmina (2. Januar 2009)

ThEDiciple schrieb:


> Zugegeben seid BC wurde WoW für neueinsteiger und gelegenheitsspieler immer einfacher. Da ich wow seid 2005 zocke kenn ich noch die gute alte MC, BWL und AQ 20/40 und NAXX (Classic) zeit und habe auch alle Inzen gespielt. (Naxx leider damals nimmer zuende da BC release bevorstand)
> 
> Man kann nicht sagen früher war alles besser. Ja das alte PvP system war anspruchvoller und nicht so einfach wie heute aber ich find manche übertreiben es auch. WoW ist und bleibt ein PVE Spiel, da interessiert es mich jetzt auch einfach net wie kacke arena zZ angeblich ist oder PvP allgemein. Sagen wirs ma so, PvP ist zu einer reinen itemjagt verkommen, früher wars spaß pur heute zählt nur lila.


Zum PvPteil 100% sign!


----------



## Turican (2. Januar 2009)

es gab weniger nervige Kinder.
Hoffe,es kommt bald ein Spiel,was die Pickelgesichter zum abwandern bringt.


----------



## Klos1 (2. Januar 2009)

Ich möchte echt mal wissen, was früher so schwer an Wow war. Die Kämpfe im MC waren übermäßig statisch und erforderten lange nicht eine solche Dymanik, wie diverse Raidinstanzen, die später kamen. Etwas anspruchsvoller wurde dann der Pechschwingenhort. Aber so richtig genial war dann erst Naxx.

Die Quests waren definitiv schlechter, als das, was Blizzard mit Wotlk reingepackt hat. PVP war nicht wirklich vorhanden. Man hat sich halt ein bisschen vor Tarrens Mühle gekloppt. Ganz toll!

Das Rangsystem, welches später kam, war der letzte Scheiß. Wenn man nicht regelmäßig wie ein blöder PVP betrieben hat, dann kam auch nichts dabei raus.
Ganz tolles System! Das hatte genauso wenig oder viel mit Können zu tun, als heutiges PVP in Wow. Nur das man heute nicht sauer erarbeitete Punkte wieder verliert, wenn man einfach mal ein paar Wochen keinen Bock hat, zu spielen. Solche Leute soll es ja auch geben. 

Das System hatte in meinen Augen also nichts mit Können zu tun, sondern viel eher damit, wer seine meiste Freizeit vor dem PC verbringt. 

Wow ist in meinen Augen also besser geworden. Die Quests wurden origineller, zumindest teilweise, die Instanzen wurden schicker und erforderten auch immer mehr Taktik. Und auch sonst wurde es an potenziellen Nebenbeschäftigungen ausgebaut.

Auch das PVP hat an Qualität gewonnen. Wenn auch nur von total schwachsinnig auf einigermaßen ausreichend. Aber Wow hat seine Wurzeln eben im PVE und da wurde es durchwegs besser. 

Vielleicht mag das nicht auf die Leute zutreffen, die nonstop am zocken sind, da könnte ich nachvollziehen, daß es vielleicht an Herausforderung mangelt, aber für den normalen Konsumenten stellt es in meinen Augen ein besseres Erlebnis da, als es früher der Fall war. 

Wobei, wie gesagt, soviel Unterschied ist da nun auch nicht. Als ich noch spielte, kamen wir auch bis Naxx und ich gehörte nie zu den Leuten, die 5mal die Woche raiden gehen. Zweimal die Woche hatte dafür schon gereicht. Also man konnte auch früher als normaler Spieler die Instanzen farmen.

Nur PVP-mäßig musste man schon seine ganze Freizeit Wow widmen, was einfach nicht Sinn und Zweck der Sache sein kann.


----------



## SixNight (2. Januar 2009)

Turican schrieb:


> es gab weniger nervige Kinder.
> Hoffe,es kommt bald ein Spiel,was die Pickelgesichter zum abwandern bringt.



also man kann sich auch wenn das hier soweit alles anonym ist sich vernünftig verhalten


----------



## Xelyna (2. Januar 2009)

< fand die Quests witzlos

< PvP einfach nur nervtötend

< Leveln hat mir zu lang gedauert

Aber manches war auch besser :>


----------



## Preform (2. Januar 2009)

Das beste war eigentlich, dass es nicht darum ging so schnell wie möglich EPIC zu sein, sondern in den Instanzen Herausforderungen zu genießen. Wenn ich mir überlege, wie ich mich damals über ein blaues Teil, oder gar ein T0 Teil gefreut habe...^^
Das Feeling war einfach ganz anders als heute, wo es nur noch um epix geht!

PvP war auch interessanter als heute, wo einem die Arena quasi aufgezwungen wird.

Nur die Quests waren wirklich mies im Vergleich zu heute.

Meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oliver.P (2. Januar 2009)

Ich beneide die alten Zeiten ich bin mit BC rein gekommen in WoW.. seit Wotlk ist alles anders.
Meine Freunde verlieren die Lust an WoW und ich bin dann ganz alleine in WoW. 
Diese ganzen Raid auf Naxxramas sind für mich gestorben siet mein bester Freunde einfach ohne "Nachricht" gekickt worden ist.

Meine Farge zu diesen Thread:
Ich frage mich schon lange seit Wotlk: WIE WAR NAXX VOR BC?


----------



## Klos1 (2. Januar 2009)

Genau gleich, nur für 40 Mann


----------



## Stoffl (2. Januar 2009)

Schwerer.


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Januar 2009)

@ Klos

Du hast absolut Recht. Ich stimme mit dir in allen Punkten überein. Besser und treffender hätte ich es selber nicht schreiben können.

PVP war wirklich nur reine Fleißarbeit und hatte absolut nix mit Skill zu tun. Wer ganz oben dabei sein wollte, hat den ganzen Tag auch nichts anderes gemacht. Langweiliger kann es nun wirklich nicht sein.

Vieles ist Heute mit Sicherheit besser als am Anfang. Da brauche ich ja nichts weiter zu schreiben. Wurde ja alles schon gesagt.

Einzig hinzufügen kann man noch, dass am Anfang WoW "fertiger" war als jedes andere Spiel was nachfolgte.


----------



## Shadoweffect (2. Januar 2009)

> Schließlich waren Kara, Gruul oder Magtheridon auch keine Herrausforderung ^.~



Pre-nerf waren sie hart. Richtig hart sogar.


----------



## Shaggie (2. Januar 2009)

Es war damals nit besser, es war einfach nur neu. Ist doch klar, wenn man ein spiel 4 Jahre spielt das irgentwann die Luft raus ist.
Und der Endgame contet war damals deutlich monotoner als heute. Im pvp war es fast unmoeglich gutes equipment zu bekommen. An gold kam man nur, indem man Tyres Hand stundenlang abgefarmt hat. Und die Instanzbosse waren auch deutlich simpler als die aktuellen. Und mehr als in ironforge rumzustehen hat man die meiste zeit auch nit gemacht


----------



## Elvia (2. Januar 2009)

Das war noch eine schöne Zeit damals^^ Heute ist WoW irgendwie nichts besonderes mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (2. Januar 2009)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Pre-nerf waren sie hart. Richtig hart sogar.



kara war für ne einstiegsinze mmn genau richtig.
gruul auch.
maggi war dan die erste hürde. abr im prinzip net wirklich unschaffbar... mit equip aus kara und gruul war der nur wenig härter als gruul oder nightbane...
immerhin war er ja quasi die tür zum t5 content (fds... ssc konnte man ja nach kara und gruul schon gehen...)


ich finde  es schade, dass es inzwischen nirgenwo mehr ne prequest gibt... die fü kara fand ich gut, die für ony klasse, die für bt super...


----------



## Shadoweffect (2. Januar 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> kara war für ne einstiegsinze mmn genau richtig.
> gruul auch.
> maggi war dan die erste hürde. abr im prinzip net wirklich unschaffbar... mit equip aus kara und gruul war der nur wenig härter als gruul oder nightbane...
> immerhin war er ja quasi die tür zum t5 content (fds... ssc konnte man ja nach kara und gruul schon gehen...)
> ...



Gruul war eine Weile wirklich so gut wie unheilbar.


----------



## Georan (2. Januar 2009)

Ich weis ja net ob ihr das net mitbekommen hat aber BC war PVE-mäßig richtig kacke abgestimmt, vor den ganzen patches, was ihr wahrscheinlich nich mitbekomm habt, waren die respawn zeiten SAU kurz und magtheridon war sau schwer, und gruul vor dem patch war reine glückssache.
Man hatte Kara-Clear und dann ging so gut wie gar nix mehr, dann wurd nach gepatched, und der Sprung von t4 auf t5 in BC auch komplett übertrieben, voidreaver ging noch so, der rest war aber einfach zu hart vor dem tot gepatche, und blizzard wollte diesen fehler net nochma in WOTLK machen und deswegen is momentan etwas leichter.


----------



## Impostor (2. Januar 2009)

mister.G schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar erst mit BC angefangen zu spielen aber wenn ich das hier so durchlese, finde ich das das feeling von damals viel besser war (jetzt mal abgesehen davon ob alles neu war). Man hatte doch bestimmt mehr das Gefühl sich im Mittelalter zu befinden. Um am BG mitmachen zu können, musste man noch weit reisen um den Eingang zu finden. Das hat für mich schon etwas realistisches, was auch die Atmosphäre ausmacht. Es hat alles nicht so geleuchtet und war voller Laserstrahlen. Die ersten 58 level haben mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Höllenfeuerhalinseln und Zangarmarschen haben mir auch sehr gut gefallen, aber ab Wälder von Terrokar ging ees meiner Meinung nach bergab mit der Atmosphäre. Es kam einfach kein Gefühl mehr auf das einem sagt "ok du bist jetzt im Mittelalter".
> 
> Auch ein Beispiel sind die Grizzlyhügel. Der Anfang war wunderbar, alles noch einfach Holzfällerlager normale Arbeiter aber zum Schluss Riesen, alles hat wieder so geleuchtet. Allein von der Atmosphäre, würd ich gerne mal sehen wie es damals war.



Seit wann hat seit Warcraft 2 ein Teil im Mittelalter oder einer romatisierten Fantasyfassung gespielt?
wer das meint das WoW sein müsste, muss kündigen und sich Herr der Ringe besorgen, den Warcraft war seit damals immer eine Steamfantasy

den schon seit Anfang gab es Dampfpanzer, U-Bahn, Flugzeuge und vorallem GNOMEREGAN!
manchmal frage ich mich ob ihr das überhaupt kennt oder aus welchem Grund wird dessen Existenz, welchee die ganze Herleitung über den Haufen wirft
warscheinlich deswegen, sinst müsste man sich ja eingestehen, das die Einbildung wie die Welt von Warcraft sein müsste genau das ist, Einbildung

Ach ja
altes PvP-System und Toll?
ja ne is klar
ihr habt zu der Zeit auch nie Urlaub gemacht oder? Weil wenn man mal ne Woche kein PvP gemacht hat ist man abgestiegen im Rang
Suuuuper System 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ein Haufen Zeit investieren müssen um eine Belohnung zu bekommen ohne wirklich einen zuwachs an Schwierigkeit zu erfahren

Und was war mit Schattenpriester, Ferals und der anderen Klassen die nur auf ihre Heilfähigkeit reduziert wurden?
Alternative T-Sets? Fehlanzeige

Nein, Retro-Server würden floppen wenn die Leutchen merken, das Früher ohne Rosa Brille doch nicht so Super war wie man es sich in seiner Erinnerung zusammengereimt hat

Toll, es droppen jetzt überall Items mit Lila Schrift
ja und?
Lernt halt mal Lesen und fangt an bei dem Namen, erkennt wo das herkommt und nickt wie damals Ehrführchtig wenn das aus Illidans Toten Klauen kam, das ist wie mit Autos, ein Ferrari F430 wird auch nicht schlechter weil es auch Rote Dacia Logans gibt
der Ferrari hängt die Gurke immer noch ab


----------



## l33r0y (2. Januar 2009)

Es wurden einem noch nicht die Ausrüstungssets hinterhergeschmissen und deswegen hat man im PvP größtenteils Leute getroffen (ja, damals sogar noch von einem Server) die einfach nur aus Spaß an der Freude dabei waren. Jeder, der einen höheren Rang als 12 hatte wurde mit Ehrfurcht behandelt *schmunzel*.. hm was war noch anders. Naja i.wie fast alles.

Edith wollte noch sagen, dass es damals soetwas wie Questhelper un Co. nicht gab und somit fast jeder lvl 60 Char die Story kannte.


----------



## Impostor (2. Januar 2009)

ja ja
kaum schreibt man die Leute sollen nicht mehr auf die Schrift achten, nein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kinders
denkt mal drüber nach, Früher waren die billigen Epics blau und wurden einem auch hinterher geworfen
Lernt halt mal den Text Lesen und nicht nur auf die Schriftfarbe zu schauen
mir wäre neu das Illidans Käsemesser jemals bei Murmur gedroppt wären, trotz das man es meine könnte wie sich einige aufführen


----------



## Schreina (2. Januar 2009)

Alos es war einfach göttlich als es rauskamm spiel seit release von classic aber mit den patches wurde das game infach genervt aber rang system früher 1A BG 1A


----------



## Iodun (2. Januar 2009)

irgendwie beschleicht mich das gefühl das man mit wow-classic keinen orc mehr aus der höhle gelockt kriegt


----------



## Spichty (2. Januar 2009)

Früher war halt einfach noch nicht so viel bekannt über die Welt, Bosse Taktiken usw. Man musste sich deshalb oft selber erst einmal einen Boss mehrmals angucken, wipen etc... um mal die Taktik herauszufinden, und selbst dann musste sie 40 Leute noch kennen und auch im Bossfight ausführen... Skillungen gab es auch keine fixe, gleiches gilt für Rota etc... 

Ein weiterer Punkt ist dass der Itemunterschied von grün->blau->lila-> und highend lila sehr groß war z.B lagen Welten zwischen blau->lila oder t1->t3. Und da in den Raids meist 3 Items gedroppt sind hat es richtig lange gedauert bis man überhaupt mal eines bekommen hat.

Was man allerdings anmerken muss das die Peformance, Questvielfalt, PvPinhalt, PvEinhalt extrem besser geworden ist auch die Klassen wurden sehr überarbeitet, so das wirklich jede Skillungen ihren Platz hat und jede Klasse gleich beliebt ist, nicht wie früher als z.B der Drui = Anregenspender, Schami = ooc rezzer, Pala=Buffmaschiene war.


----------



## Tikume (2. Januar 2009)

Iodun schrieb:


> irgendwie beschleicht mich das gefühl das man mit wow-classic keinen orc mehr aus der höhle gelockt kriegt



So schaut es aus. Aber ich wäre wirklich für einen Classic Server, anders könnte man das wohl nicht demonstrieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evereve (2. Januar 2009)

hexenshadow schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal
> Das ist mein erster tread und hier ist meine Frage. Mich würde es sehr interesieren wie WoW früher war?also am anfang wo es noch kein AQ 20/40 gab und so also noch keinen patch und so, und bitte flamet und spamt hier nix voll und antwortet nur wenn ihr auch sinnvolle antworten habt und:
> 
> Ne ich habe kein SuFu benutzt
> ...




Mir hat Wow Classic damals sehr gut gefallen. Die Community war sehr nett, man spielte auch gern mit Wildfremden zusammen, man half sich, ging Random sein T0 farmen und erkundete neugierig das neue Spiel. Das heute übliche Geflame, Questmobsklauen, Leechen usw gabs zwar damals auch schon - allerdings nur sehr vereinzelt und diese Leute kamen auch nicht weit, man begegnete ihnen geschlossen "feindseelig". 

Viele beschweren sich heute, der Schwierigkeitsgrad bzw der Zeitaufwand war damals zu hoch. 
Im PVE Bereich hab ich das nie verstanden. Ich habe erst knapp ein Jahr nach Release zu raiden begonnen und war in einer Raidgruppe mit gerade mal 2 Raidtagen bzw -Nachmittagen - und wir standen vor dem Addon in Naxxramas. Gut organisiert war der Content auch damals schon mit verhältnismäßig niedrigem Zeitaufwand gut schaffbar. 
Und dieses "Wir haben ein gemeinsames Ziel erreicht!"-Gefühl von den 40er Instanzen und die Freude nach Bosskills hatte ich nach BC nie wieder so wie vor dem Addon. Vom Kampfablauf waren zwar viele Kämpfe rein von der Taktik her einfacher wie heute, aber das kam einem nicht so vor. Einmal war das Equip damals nicht so prall, T Sets beispielsweise hatten für alle Skillungen einer Klasse die gleichen Stats. Dazu kam noch, dass viele Spieler einfach noch nicht diese Routine und Charbeherrschung hatten wie heute. Wenn ich dran denke wie ich bei meinen ersten Raids getankt hab, da schäm ich mich heute für  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Im PVP Bereich allerdings wars schon recht hart. Das Rangsystem hat zwar vielen gefallen und gerade der damalige Höchstrang (Großmarschall auf Allianzseite z war eine Seltenheit. Allerdings musste man sehr viel Zeit investieren um ihn zu erreichen, ich habs erst gar nicht versucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Natürlich gibts heute viele neue schöne Sachen, die mir gut gefallen haben bevor ich selbst aufhörte. Auch praktische Änderungen wie zB dass man nicht bei jedem Flugpunkt neu aufsteigen musste sondern dass ein Flug nun direkt bis zum Ziel geht. Genauso der Instanzensuchchannel, der zu Beginn nur in Hauptstädten lesbar war. Da musste bei der Suche immer eine Person in einer Hauptstadt bleiben um im SuchenachGruppe zu schreiben, war recht unpraktisch. Die PVPler freute größtenteils dann vor allem das realmübergreifende, denn vorher war es schon mal drin, dass du einen halben Tag fürs Alterac angemeldet warst, aber keins aufging.  Allerdings gab vor den realmübergreifenden BGs bzw vor BGs allgemein viel mehr open PVP, ich erinner an das gute Wegekreuz, damals als "X-R" bekannt. Man stand in IF, dann kam ein "Raid auf XR!!" und jeder schwang sich auf den Greifen :-) Es verging kaum ein Tag, wo dort nicht geraidet wurde :-) Genauso Süderstade, ehemals Southshore. Stundenlang haben wir uns dort geprügelt. 


Und was mir am meisten auffällt: die Leute akzeptierten, dass man nicht alles haben kann - und es war normal. 
Hat man wie ich zB dem PVP keinen hohen Wert beigemessen, wurde man halt kein Rang 14 und hatte keine epischen PVP Klamotten. Hatte jmd keine Zeit oder Lust sich einer Raidgilde anzuschließen, hatte er eben keine oder nur wenig Epics. Es war normal und kaum jmd weinte. 
Heute wollen viele Leute alles aus jedem Bereich haben und das am besten noch mit minimalstem Zeitaufwand. 
Gilden haben viel enger zusammengehalten als viele es heute tun und bestanden in der Regel auch viel länger. Vielleicht lags an den benötigten 40 Mann. Dieses ständige "Gilde X löst sich auf, formiert sich unter Y neu, zerfällt wieder und schließt sich V an" gabs kaum, genausowenig wie Gildenhopper. Diese wurden meist sehr schnell serverbekannt und fanden keinen Anschluss mehr. 

Für jmd, der heute mit Wow neu anfängt, hat es nach wie vor viel zu bieten - allein vom Umfang her wage ich zu behaupten, mehr als jedes andere Spiel das ich kenne. Man lvlt von 0-80, hat unzählige Instanzen und Fraktionen. Ob man Leute dafür findet oder Lust hat >80 Fraktionen zu lvln ist dabei eine andere Frage, aber die Möglichkeit besteht. 
Und neue Spieler kennen ja dieses "früehr war alles besser Gefühl" nicht. 
Von der Atmosphäre und dem Miteinandern der Leute wars zu Releasezeiten aber in meinen Augen einfach viel schöner.


----------



## Aku T. (2. Januar 2009)

Allein vom Spielinhalt her kann ich nicht sagen, dass WoW früher besser war. 40er Raids waren mir schon immer einfach "zu groß", ich wollte nie ein winziges Rädchen in einer Maschine sein, 25er Raids waren deshalb schon die Obergrenze für mich. Auf Level 60 ging man regelmäßig in die selben Inis - Scholo, Strat, UBRS, LBRS, und vielleicht auch mal BRT oder Düsterbruch (meine damalige Lieblingsinstanz) - die anderen waren zu low, Hero-Mode gab es nicht. Die Konsequenz daraus war - mein 1. Twink, ein Priester, da damals akuter Heilermangel herrschte...Tanks fehlten natürlich auch, weil Heiler und Tanks allein einfach kaum zurecht kamen, ohne Unterstützung von Gildenkollegen oder eben durch Anschaffung von Farmtwinks konnte man da nichts reißen. In PVP-Battlegrounds kam man nur mit endloser Wartezeit (Alterac klappte bei mir nie unter 5-6 Stunden Wartezeit) weil die BGs nicht realmübergreifend waren. Und um einen höheren PVP-Rang zu erhalten bzw. zu halten musste man quasi 28 Stunden am Tag eingeloggt sein und konnte quasi nichts anderes tun als PVP zu spielen... oder eben auf ein BG zu warten ) Ich war sehr froh, als es dann Zul Gurub und AQ25 gab, endlich Raids, die mir zusagten....

Ich kann diese Euphorie hier nicht wirklich nachvollziehen ("einfach göttlich" etc.). Wäre WoW auf dem damaligen Stand geblieben wäre ich schon lange nicht mehr dabei und es hätte auch niemals 11,5 Mio. Abonnenten, sondern wäre in der Versenkung versschwunden wie alle vorherigen MMORPGs auch. Ich bin mit WotLK absolut zufrieden, härtere Raids werden noch kommen und außerdem hat ein Großteil noch nicht mal Naxxramas clear, es ist also keinesfalls so, als wären alle schon mit dem aktuellen Content durch und würden sich total langweilen, nur ein geringer Prozentsatz hat mittlerweile alle Raids durch.


----------



## Illian1887 (2. Januar 2009)

Ja es war "toll" ,das Rangsystem war Gut aber nicht Sehr Gut und Raiden war eine wirkliche Herausforderung.

Nur es war mörder Anstrengent von 40-60 Kaum Quests und die Ini´s naja.
Ich merke es ja jetzt noch von 45-55 das ich kaum Questen kann.

DU brauchtest eine Gilde um überhaupt was auf 60 zu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Für mich als PvPler schön und gut aber naja.

Dazu frage ich mich wieso alle genau "das" Rangsystem wirklich Vergöttern. Es ist genau das gleiche wie jetzt EHRE FARMEN! Dazu war es übertrieben schwerer als Heiler ein hohen Rang zu ergattern als ein DD.
Dann waren einige Klasse total im Vorteil (für mich fast so schlimm wie jetzt) Ich sage nur Schurken! Jeder der ein bischen Grips hatte der konnte als Schurke jeden Rang 13-14 Krieger/Hexer/what ever  Töten. Es gibt noch ein paar Videos davon.
Es gab keine Realmpools ok für manche Server gut aber die Wartezeiten waren zu lang. Darum musste ja auch einer der Rang 13 ereichen wollte 6-20Stunden am Tag IM BG sein um so hoch zu kommen.

Für Rang 14 brauchtest du eine Stammgruppe weil es sonst keine möglichkeit gäbe wirklich ihn zu ergattern, lag einfach daran das Stammgruppen gegeneinander nicht Gekämpf haben (zumindestens in der Rang14er Farmsaison) sondern eine rausgegangen ist und sich ne Angemeldet hat. Die gefahr war einfach das, dass BG zu lange braucht.

Von PvE weiß ich kaum was, ZG war nett und schwer.


----------



## Malakas (2. Januar 2009)

Frohes Neues euch, 


ich würde jetzt nicht sagen dass früher alles besser war...anders, ja. Aber besser ?!? 

Sagen wir mal so, heute ist WOW wesentlich, ich nenn es mal "benutzerfreundlich" , als es ursprünglich war. Hat man nicht den grossteil seiner Tageszeit ingame verbracht hatte man kaum ein chance im endgame irgendwas zu rocken. Da hatten so bezeichnung wie "hartz4" zocker oder Kellerkinder noch bedeutung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber eins war definitv besser. Die Leute haben versucht sich gegenseitig zu helfen. Heute ist sich jeder selbst der nächste und ich wünsch mir oft das pvp nicht Fraktionsgebunden ist ... ; ) 


Ich bin mir sicher, Leute die sich heute an WOTLK erfreuen hätten nicht unbedingt auch spass an WOW classic gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (2. Januar 2009)

Früher war vieles schöner, weil es neuer war und weniger überrannt. Mitspieler waren meist angenehmer so wie das Sozialverhalten im allgemeinem.
Es war etwas weniger Anonym und man hat etwas mehr auf seinen Ruf bei anderen Spielern geachtet.

Aber ja, ohne die ganzen Änderungen wär es zu schnell Langweillig geworden. Ich hab wenn ich´s so recht überlege bei beiden Addons das Gefühl gehabt jeweils ein anderes Spiel zu spielen und ja BC hatte mit Abstand das schlechteste Spielgefühl meiner Meinung nach.. aber das kann auch am Spieler also an mir gelegen haben und an der tatsache das meine Gilde kurz vor  BC zusammenbrach und ich einige Zeit gebraucht hab eine Gilde zufinden bei der ich mich im Ansatz so gut aufgehoben gefüllt hab wie pre BC. 

Mit WotlK hatte ich mich bereits sehr gut in meine Gilde eingelebt und hatte durchgehend dank meiner Gildies und der tollen neuen Quests die Motivation flott 80 zu werden und von Anfang an zu raiden und erfolge zu verzeichnen.

Es liegt nicht immer an Blizzard wenn einem das Spiel langweillig wird, es liegt auch häufig an einem Selbst nur muss man sich das erstmal klar machen


----------



## Dradka (2. Januar 2009)

Wie soll ich das ausdrücken der Hauptzweck eines MMOs ist der chat dadurch das immer mehr Leute kommen geht es so dermaßen abwärts...läuft schon seit der mittleren bc zeit so und ab der 8mio abomeldung kp kam nur noch boah ich roxxor du nap mudda und so weiter find ich irgendwie lächerlich obwohl ich in dem alter sein sollte in dem mir das gefällt...

Ansonsten du wusstest mit wem du spielst man kannte einander neue raider auch wenn sie nicht von deiner gilde waren fielen sofort auf allein die gildentreffen vor bwl oder mc man hatte das gefühl das die Welt lebendiger war vom PvP system brauchen wir net reden es war sicher besser allein weil es kein Pflichtteil war den man irgendwie runterbiegen muss, ich kannte genau einen großmarshall der danach mit uns geraidet hat ein perfekter spieler man konnte grundsätzlich davon ausgehn das alles über Marshall extremen skill hatte

25er raids und arena haben dem spiel einfach was genommen das es besonders gemacht hat

Vote for classicserver


----------



## Ghymalen (2. Januar 2009)

Habe leider ein bisschen zu spät mit WoW angefangen und somit nicht den Endcontent zu Classic Zeiten miterlebt. Kenne aber immer das Gefühl zu den Classic Zeiten, alles neu, alles toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur hätte ich jetzt eine Frage.
War WoW damals nicht noch zeitaufwendiger?
Wenn ich mir so überlege wie das mit den 40er Raids abgelaufen ist und so, stelle ich mir vor, dass alles noch organisierter abgelaufen sein muss.

Ich persönlich bin Gelegenheitsspieler und finde Wrath of the Lich King bisher sehr gelungen obwohl ich erst Level 71 erreicht habe. Wie gesagt, Gelegenheitsspieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
Ghymalen


----------



## Aku T. (2. Januar 2009)

Dradka schrieb:


> Wie soll ich das ausdrücken der Hauptzweck eines MMOs ist der chat dadurch das immer mehr Leute kommen geht es so dermaßen abwärts...läuft schon seit der mittleren bc zeit so und ab der 8mio abomeldung kp kam nur noch boah ich roxxor du nap mudda und so weiter find ich irgendwie lächerlich obwohl ich in dem alter sein sollte in dem mir das gefällt...


Sorry, du bist irre schlecht zu verstehen. Interpunktion? 
Wenn die irgendwie auf soziales Verhalten zwischen Spielern hinaus willst - ja, ich geb dir Recht, dass man nicht ganz so anonym war, es fand auch etwas mehr "Rollenspiel" statt. Ich erinnere mich z. B. an einen 1-stündigen Chat mit einer bis dahin unbekannten Hexe am Strand von Westfall ) Sowas kann ich allerdings heute auch noch haben, innerhalb der Gilde spielen wir mitunter auch mit den Emotes etc. und ich lerne auch heute noch nette neue Leute kennen, die nicht nur turboleveln wollen. 



> Ansonsten du wusstest mit wem du spielst man kannte einander neue raider auch wenn sie nicht von deiner gilde waren fielen sofort auf allein die gildentreffen vor bwl oder mc man hatte das gefühl das die Welt lebendiger war vom PvP system brauchen wir net reden es war sicher besser allein weil es kein Pflichtteil war den man irgendwie runterbiegen muss, ich kannte genau einen großmarshall der danach mit uns geraidet hat ein perfekter spieler


 Früher kein Pflichtteil??? Wenn man früher im PvP etwas erreichen wollte, was höher als Marshall war, durfte man NUR PvP machen, so oft und lang es ging, stundenlang jeden Tag, heute sind es nur 10 Arena-Matches, wenn du das meinst. Und ja natürlich kannte man den Großmarshall... weil höchstens ein Dutzend Leute pro Server so verrückt waren, das anzustreben und vor allem zu erreichen. 





> man konnte grundsätzlich davon ausgehn das alles über Marshall extremen skill hatte


...ja, und extrem wenig andere Lebensinhalte...




> 25er raids und arena haben dem spiel einfach was genommen das es besonders gemacht hat
> Vote for classicserver


nach 4-6 Wochen würdest auch Du wieder zurückkommen oder ganz mit WoW aufhören


----------



## hexenshadow (2. Januar 2009)

Dradka schrieb:


> Wie soll ich das ausdrücken der Hauptzweck eines MMOs ist der chat dadurch das immer mehr Leute kommen geht es so dermaßen abwärts...


Glaube darum Stellt Blizz ja auchmehr server zur verfügung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bogentod (2. Januar 2009)

Es hat einfach mehr Spass gemacht, man musste da noch nicht super gutes Equip haben um in irgendwelche Instanzen zugehen, man wurde eingeladen und los ging es. Auch das PVE spielen war besser, es gab immer welche mit denen man zusammen durch die Gegend ziehen konnte, heute findet man das kaum noch und wenn man in Instanzen mit möchte und selbst nicht viel Erfahrung hat, wird man gleich wieder aus der Grp geworfen weil angeblich nur wegen Dir ein Wipe droht. ( Es gibt aber auch da noch Ausnahmen)
Wenn man aber eine gute Gilde hat, dann spielt man halt mit denen zusammen und da spielt es auch keine Rolle ob man gutes Equip hat und ob man in dieser Instanz schon Erfahrung gesammelt hat.
PVP hab ich für mich erst seit Patch 2.4.0 entdeckt und muss sagen das es da immer das gleiche ist, wenn man am verlieren ist, sind die meisten im Raid am meckern und heulen und wenn man gewinnt freuen sich alle.
Da ich seit dem Release eher in einer kleinen Gilde spiele und auch nicht so der extrem WoWler bin, kann ich nur sagen das es mir immer noch Spass macht, wenn auch sich einiges zum negativen wie auch zum positiven geändert hat.


----------



## dweezi (2. Januar 2009)

was war früher besser? raids waren durch die größe von 40 mann organisierter und die leute haben sich benommen, weil zb einen raid mit 40 mann + den damals nicht existierenden erleichterungen wie heute, eine herausforderung war, und man hatte das gefühl, jetzt und hier im raid zu sein etwas besonderes zu sein. der umgang der leute miteinander war besser, und weil bestimmte ziele und herausforderungen schwerer war als heute hatt man sich zusammengerissen, gabs nich das teilweise unterirdische benehmen,geflame usw. die leute haben versucht sich ingame in ein gutes licht zu setzen, um vll anschluss an eine gemeinschaft zu bekommen usw.

aber trotzdem find ich des heute schon besser, es gibt vieles was leichter wurde und das zeitaufwendige, stupide vorbereiten auf irgendwas ablöste.
gibt einiges was heute besser is und bei mir zb den spaß steigert.

aber was mich gegenüber früher nervt, ist das durch das erleichtern, was ja eigentlich gut ist, mehr chaoten ins spiel gelockt hatt. da wird in 10er oder 25er randoms ( alleine sowas war früher schon ein unding^^) während des raids und im ts gesabbelt, afk gegang ma eben so, scheiß drauf ob die restlichen 9 oder 24 blöd rumstehn usw.
eine mehrzahl von spielern die sich durch dummheit und ein minimum an benehmen auszeichnen, bettler, flamer, zieh mich ma, gib mir mal usw

Was würde ich mir wünschen?  zb eine wirklich und absolute trennung von pvp und pve ( ich sprech jez mal als pve fan)
wieder bestimmte voraussetzungen schaffen um in high-end inis zu kommen, zb durch pre´s die dann zeigen das derjenige movment und vll benehmen hatt.

fazit: früher wars besser weil sich die leute benommen haben und nicht so eine mehrzahl von gehirnfreien membern durch die lande zogen
        heute viele sachen die des spielen leichter machen und mehr spaß bringen, aber auch die genannte memberart sich vermehren lassen




PS: ja ich verzichte beim posten auf groß/kleinschreibung^^ angewohnheit^^( aber in zeiten wo viele rechtschreibung fürn raren boss-drop halten und lol´s und rofl´s für universitätssprache fällt das nicht so auf) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nixahnung (2. Januar 2009)

Ja ja, früher war ALLES besser!

In den 60ern wurde sogar noch "ordentliches Deutsch" gesprochen! Kann man sich gar nicht mehr vorstellen!


mimimi

Einfach aufhören wenn´s einem nicht mehr gefällt. Wenn man das nicht kann braucht man sowieso schon einen Therapeuten!


----------



## Borberat (2. Januar 2009)

Einfach GEIL!
Es ging ja damals nicht nur um den End Content sondern auch das was auf dem Weg dorthin kommt.
Alle Inis von lvl 17-60 waren großflächig mit Elitemobs umgeben damit nicht jeder da so leicht reinkommt
(Kloster Kral TSG halt alle inis hatten auch draussen Elite Gegner)
Die Qs waren schwerer weil auch da einige Mobs noch elite waren die heute ehr so den 1 Hit down machen..

Die 60er Inis waren damals halt der Hero Ersatz, es wurde einfach mega schwer ab lvl 50.
Ein normalo Mage hatte maximal 2K life und das war dann schon gut und jeder der Gegner trifft mit
1k oder mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und Epics... wenn man einmal im Monat ein Epic bekam aus den Raids war das schon ne heiße Sache... Nicht "ein Epic pro Run sonst leave ich"

Mittlerweile geh ich die Inis bis lvl 70 nur noch zu 2 oder mal zu 3. die sind ja kaum schwerer als Questen zu gehen..

Das PvP System war geil, nur wer sich richtig ins Zeug legte bekam seine Titel und Ränge, das PvP Gear war gut aber nicht 
Idiotensicher (man denke nur an diese #*&%&$ Abhärtung)

ALso insgesamt spiel ich WoW seit BC mehr aus langeweile als aus interesse am Spiel, richtige Herausforderungen
gibt es ja kaum noch, alles mehr so itemgefarme und in einer verschrobenen Community abhängen in der man versucht 
die letzte netten Oldschools irgendwie nicht aus den Augen zu verlieren


Und mein Vorspammer ist ein typischer BC Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Keine Ahnung aber wie immer nur dumm am motzen! 
Die Community ist auf jeden Fall seit erscheinen von BC steil abgestüzt, halt nur noch solche 
Teenies die das mit nem Egoshooter verwechseln...


----------



## Doomsta (2. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> So schaut es aus. Aber ich wäre wirklich für einen Classic Server, anders könnte man das wohl nicht demonstrieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wäre ich auch für, ich währ sogar bereit dafür nocheinmal extra gebühren zu zahlen....


----------



## justblue (2. Januar 2009)

*Naxxramas einst und heute*

Warum war Naxxramas früher schwerer? Nicht ein bisschen, sondern sehr viel.

1-) Der Zugang

In WoW Classic musste man sich den Zugang zu Naxxramas erkaufen. Je mehr Ruf man bei einer bestimmten Fraktion hatte, desto weniger hat das gekostet. Also Ruf farmen. Aber nicht so bequem wie heute, sondern unendlich nervig, weil man immer wieder die selbe Instanz spielen musste und dort nur die Bosse Ruf gegeben haben. Mir selbst war das zu blöd und ich habe mehr bezahlt. Interessanterweise wurde durch das Killen in Naxxramas selbst der Ruf gerade dieser Fraktion erhöht.

2-) Mehr Schaden: Die Trash-Mobs

Jeder popelige Trash-Mob hat früher wesentlich mehr Schaden gemacht, sodass man wirklich aufpassen musste. Sehr viele Trash-Mobs waren für einen Wipe gut, wenn zu viele Leute Brain-afk waren.

Zum Beispiel die Gargoyles. Die Zweiergruppen zergt man heute einfach nieder, ohne dass das irgendein ein Problem ist. Im Classic-Modus musste man die getrennt tanken und die Gruppe, die den ersten zerlegt hat, musste erst den Debuff auslaufen lassen, bevor sie den zweiten angegangen ist. Nur mit ausreichend viel Schaden haben das die Mitglieder der Offtank-Gruppe überlebt. Wenn ein paar geschlafen haben und der Gargoyle nicht schnell genug niedergezergt wurde, hat er sich vollgeheilt. Das ist ein paar Mal vorgekommen und war gleichbedeutend mit einem Wipe.

3-) Mehr Schaden: Die Bosse

Auch die Bosse haben mit ihren Fähigkeiten im Verhältnis viel mehr "hineingehaut" als jetzt. Manche spielen sich sogar komplett anders.

Zum Beispiel Anub'Rekhan. Wenn der einen durch seine Bodenstacheln in die Luft geschleudert hat, war schon mal ein Großteil des Lebens weg. Ich habe damals als Priester vor jedem Run leichte Federn gefarmt, damit ich keinen Fallschaden bekomme, sollte es mich treffen. Die kleinen Insekten waren echt gefährlich und konnten schon mal den einen oder anderen Tod verursachen, wenn die zuständigen DDs nicht schnell reagiert haben. Heutzutage bemerke ich die nicht einmal.

4-) Mehr Fähigkeiten

Einige wirklich schlimme Fähigkeiten der Bosse wurden einfach entfernt.

Zum Beispiel Razuvious. Der hatte früher einen Shout, der genauso viel Schaden gemacht hat wie man Mana hatte. Für die Casterklassen hat das bedeutet, dass sie oft tot waren, haben sie nichts dagegen unternommen. Was konnte man dagegen unternehmen? Man musste Out of Sight von Razuvious laufen, hinter einen der Pfeiler zum Beispiel. Dadurch war nicht nur Movement zur rechten Zeit gefragt, auch der Schaden war geringer und der Kampf hat länger gedauert.

Auch die Trash-Mobs hatten früher mehr Fähigkeiten als jetzt. Zum Beispiel sind die Dinger zwischen Noth und Heigan ständig respawned.

5-) Weniger Fähigkeiten

In dem Maß, wie die Bosse mehr Fähigkeiten hatten, hatten die Spieler weniger davon. Es gab zum Pullen keine Irreführung des Jägers. Der Paladin konnte nicht automatisch jemanden zweiten mitheilen.

Zum Beispiel Sapphiron: Kann sich ein Holy-Priester vorstellen, Sapphiron zu legen und dabei weder den Kreis der Heilung, noch das Gebet der Besserung zu verwenden? Genau das musste man aber im Classic-Modus tun. Gut, es gab die Erneuerung - aber die konnte nur ein Mal auf einem Spieler sein. Verbindene Heilung gab es auch nicht, also musste der Priester oft mit Blitzheilung und Gebet der Heilung arbeiten, was das Movement doch sehr behindert hat und nicht annähernd so praktisch war wie die "neuen" Fähigkeiten es sind.

6-) Weniger Loot

Weil es nur 3 Items für 40 Raider pro Boss gab, hat es sehr viel länger gedauert, bis die Raid Naxx-equipped war.


----------



## Caidy (2. Januar 2009)

ich würde nicht sagen das früher alles besser war, es war anders ^^

Die 40er inis waren toll, doch leider waren sies die dazu führten das sich immer mehr gilden auflösten, eben weil die spieler keine Lust mehr hatten, bzw sie diese einfach nicht mehr voll bekamen.
wobei das t0 set farmen auch toll war, bei den bossen immer zu fiebern ob es dropt, ob man sein letztes teil endlich bekommt, schllo, strath, ubrs, lbrs, brd waren alles tolle inis, die leider fast gar nicht mehr besucht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich denke heute noch gerne an MC, Bwl, etc zurück. 

nur das im bg gehänge war nix für mich, wenn man dies aber nicht getan hatte war es furchtbar schwer an einige pvp gegenstände zu kommen. war nichts für die arbeiter / Familien Leute, eher was für Studenten und Arbeitslose, meiner Meinung nach ^^

Aber das heutige system missfällt mir auch, die leute sitzen nur drinne und amchen nichts mehr, ehre sollte nach getanen dmg / heilung vergeben werden^^


----------



## Ellrock (2. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich das alles lese - dann muß ich einfach die Frage stellen : Ihr seit euch sicher dass ihr das WoW von Blizzard meint.


Ich habe das Spiel anderes in Erinnerung. Erst gut zehn Monate nach dem Release hatte das Spiel genug Content und war gut spielbar, ohne dass man sich ärgerte. Aber welche Alternative hatte man 2004. 

Selbst die popligen Wettereffekte kamen erst 2005. Würde das Spiel heute in diesem Zustand released - hätte es keine Change mehr den Throne zu besteigen auf  dem es jetzt sitzt . 


Wow war allerdings damals - anderes als heute - eine Herausforderung, der wir uns gestellt haben.

Was  aber besser war , war die  Community im erstn wow Jahr. Sie war netter homogener und auch geduldiger.


----------



## xXVolcomXx (2. Januar 2009)

"Besser" finmd ich einfach übertriebn. Viele sagen das wotlk zu leicht ist aber bitte!
Ich bin auch kein Hardcorezocker und freue mich darüber das ich jetzt vlt auch mal höhere Innis zu Gesicht bekomme. Un dafür ist es meiner Meinung ja auch gedacht, das ALLE verschiedenen Leute die Chance haben die ganze Welt zu entdecken und Instanzen zu clearen
ich weiß das ich mich grad bei einigen Leuten unbeliebt machen werde aber ich find WoW mit wotlk besser


----------



## Aratosao (2. Januar 2009)

Auf jedenfall besser.

Das PvP Rängesystem war toll.

Die Alten Raid bosse waren eine Herrausvorderung! Ich kann mich toll dran erinnern wie wir früher beim "Guildbreaker" im BWL gewipet sind und dann First down war. Tjaja, die guten alten Zeiten.

<<<Vote for Oldschool Server>>>

Lg Ara


----------



## Doomsta (2. Januar 2009)

ich copy und paste mal meine gedanken dazu aus nem anderen thread:


Doomsta schrieb:


> ich hoffe nicht!...
> Ich versteh auch nicht warum sich hier fast ausnahmslos ALLE über zu leichten content aufregen? ich mein blizzard wird gründe dafür haben und diese wurden sogar gennant:
> Beispiel sunwell: Sie werden nicht nochmal monate lange arbeit in eine Ini stecken die dann nur 5% der Spieler zusehn kriegen.
> Da sunnwell die letzte BC herrausforderung war, lässt sich dieser satz auch auf die letze WOTLK herrausforderung übertragen, ergo: Lichking.
> ...


----------



## Messenger (2. Januar 2009)

Früher war also alles besser?

Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass die meisten, die diese Behauptung aufstellen sind sich sicherlich nicht bewusst, dass WoW damals in vielen Bereichen einfach nur Arbeit war, wenn man den Weg zum 60. Level hinter sich gebracht hat. Investierte Zeit > Skill.

Allerdings hat ein User von WoWSzene.de den damaligen Zustand in einem Kommentar sehr schön zusammengefasst, daher möchte ich diesen hier zitieren und die alten Hasen bitten, die hier von "früher war es besser" sprechen, anhand der dargelegen Argumente mal darstellen, warum es wirklich besser war, oder ob sie es einfach nur vor sich herschwafeln, weil ihnen jetzt Mechanismen fehlen, sich duch überproportional investierte Zeit sich von Wenigerspielern abzuheben.




> ach war classic toll .... not!
> 
> Classicalltag:
> 
> ...



Quelle: gotec: http://www.wowszene.de/comment.php?comment.news.2233 vom 29.12.2008 16:28


----------



## .HF (2. Januar 2009)

hexenshadow schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal
> Das ist mein erster tread und hier ist meine Frage. Mich würde es sehr interesieren wie WoW früher war?also am anfang wo es noch kein AQ 20/40 gab und so also noch keinen patch und so, und bitte flamet und spamt hier nix voll und antwortet nur wenn ihr auch sinnvolle antworten habt und:
> 
> Ne ich habe kein SuFu benutzt
> ...



Viel Besser.
Patch 1.12 waren Zeiten...


----------



## Aku T. (2. Januar 2009)

@Doomsta: genau so ist es. Absolut meine Meinung. 

Wenn man sich unbedingt von der "breiten Masse" abheben will, kann man doch auch mit dem Erfolgssystem arbeiten. Sartharion z. b. mit den 3 Drachen zu besiegen scheint wirklich hart zu sein. Über das Erfolgssystem bekommt man sogar Titel und Flugtiere, damit auch jeder sehen kann, was man erreicht hat. Also, schnappt euch die Erfolge und seid doch nicht neidisch, dass nun auch Spieler, die weniger Zeit in das Spiel investieren, die gleichen Raids schaffen können. Ich selbst habe niemals Hyjal gesehen, niemals den schwarzen Tempel, war nie in AQ40 etc. damals, weil ich keine Lust auf extrem zeitintensive 40er Raids hatte und zu BC-Zeiten, weil es meine Freizeit nicht hergab und unsere kleine Gilde keinen 25er Raid auf die Beine stellen konnte/wollte.  Ich bin sehr froh, dass man nun auch mit 10 Spielern gut raiden kann und optional dann in einen großen Raid mit 25 Leuten wechseln kann. Endlich werde ich mal den ganzen Content sehen können. Ich bin jedenfalls mit WotLK absolut zufrieden.


----------



## Doomsta (2. Januar 2009)

Aku schrieb:


> @Doomsta: genau so ist es. Absolut meine Meinung.
> 
> Wenn man sich unbedingt von der "breiten Masse" abheben will, kann man doch auch mit dem Erfolgssystem arbeiten. Sartharion z. b. mit den 3 Drachen zu besiegen scheint wirklich hart zu sein. Über das Erfolgssystem bekommt man sogar Titel und Flugtiere, damit auch jeder sehen kann, was man erreicht hat. Also, schnappt euch die Erfolge und seid doch nicht neidisch, dass nun auch Spieler, die weniger Zeit in das Spiel investieren, die gleichen Raids schaffen können. Ich selbst habe niemals Hyjal gesehen, niemals den schwarzen Tempel, war nie in AQ40 etc. damals, weil ich keine Lust auf extrem zeitintensive 40er Raids hatte und zu BC-Zeiten, weil es meine Freizeit nicht hergab und unsere kleine Gilde keinen 25er Raid auf die Beine stellen konnte/wollte.  Ich bin sehr froh, dass man nun auch mit 10 Spielern gut raiden kann und optional dann in einen großen Raid mit 25 Leuten wechseln kann. Endlich werde ich mal den ganzen Content sehen können. Ich bin jedenfalls mit WotLK absolut zufrieden.



genauso schauts bei mir auch aus.


----------



## chrissalo (2. Januar 2009)

Huhu!

Ich spiele WoW seid dem Start (beta hab ich nicht gezockt).

Alles was ich sagen kann - WoW früher war anders. Es hat mir damals Spass gemacht und macht es heute auch noch.
Das Entdecker-Feeling ist vorbei. Und jetzt 2 Monate noch dem Release des Addons ist schon ziemlich viel Luft des Addons raus.

Dieses Luft raus sein - war früher nicht so schnell, weder beim Start von WoW noch bei BC - auch wenn viele hier über BC mosern.
Kara hatte ich nach 2 Monaten noch nicht auf Farmstatus...

Insgesamt ist WoW einfach komfortabler geworden. Im Grunde ist das vorteilhaft - aber die alte Zeit hatte halt ein anderes Feeling...

---

Als alter Alli Spieler hat man sich früher gefragt wie die Horde Boss XY legt, die haben ja keinen Zwergen Priester... (Remember: Zwergenpriester, die einzigen die Furcht besiegen konnten?)

Die Zeit als man noch zu 10 Mann nach Scholo oder Strath gehen konnte, wo es ein Zeichen von Mut und Erfahrung war in diese Instanzen zu nur 5 Mann zu gehen?
(Und man trotzdem auch zu 10 Leuten schonmal gewiped ist!)

Wo blaue Items im Grunde genommen seltener waren als heute lila Items!
Wo es ein "Achievment" war T0 komplett zu bekommen... "... nach dem 27 Baron Kill hab ich endlich ..."

Was mit den Mount Quests von Pala und Hexer? Macht die heute noch jemand?

40er Raids... wo es nach den Sommerferien immer zu eine Krise kam, weil die Leute sich nicht angemeldet hatten?

Healen im 40er Raid - wo der ganze Bildschirm mit kleinen Balken zugepflastert war, wenn man sich überhaupt ein Addon leisten konnte?

Ich fands Cool! Trotzdem.
Der Jubel im TS als Ragnaros das erste mal lag... (welcher aber nur weil es 40 Mann waren - mehr war als der Jubel als Illidan das erste mal lag...)

Jetzt sind viele Sachen schöner - anders, einfacher - aber trotzdem nett. Blizz hat insgesamt einen guten Job gemacht meiner Meinung nach.

Was mich nur ärgert (was mir erst seid dem neuen Addon "auffällt") - 2-3 Wochen nach dem Addon werden Leute für Inis gesucht "aber nur mit Erfahrung und gutem Equip". DAS nervt - nur ein paar Tage nach dem Addon soll man bei allem Erfahrung haben.... Bah!

Ankana - Kargath


----------



## Karius (2. Januar 2009)

chrissalo schrieb:


> Insgesamt ist WoW einfach komfortabler geworden. Im Grunde ist das vorteilhaft - aber die alte Zeit hatte halt ein anderes Feeling...



Gute Formulierung. Es ist schlicht anders. Irgendwie beschreibt es das wohl am besten.

-------------------------------

WoW ist wegen bestimmter Begleiterscheinungen einfach besser geworden. Das langwierige, frustrierende ist weniger geworden. Die meisten würden sich umschauen wenn es wieder so unsäglich dröge würde wie früher. Da gabs fast nichts zu tun ausser einmal MC (die meisten haben bwl ja noch nicht mal von innen gesehen) zu clearen. Aber man war trotzdem beschäftigt. Warum. Weil farmen so unfassbar krass war. Mit Fullepiq hast du pro Stunde max. 2 Essenzen gefarmt und damals bist du teilweise auch noch recht fix beim farmen drauf gegangen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rechnet das mal aus was die Mats an Farmstunden waren. Dazu kostete das Muster an die 1000g und in Fullepiq hast du kaum über 30g die Stunde gefarmt. Selbst mit T2 ging man in Hearthglen auch mal drauf wenn man nicht aufpasste. Friedhof zur Leiche war eine Weltreise. Alleine 60 zu werden war echt ne Leistung. Was heute einer mit Content Clear ist war früher von der gefühlten Leistung einer mit Epiqmount. Alleine das Mount war ein absoluter Luxus und nur was für richtige Vielspieler.

Es gab kein Buffed, keine Zeitschriften, keine Karten, kein Questhelper, keine Levelingguides, nichts im AH, kein easy twinken. All die kleinen Tricks gänzlich unbekannt. Könnt ihr Euch überhaupt vorstellen wie das ist wenn man überhaupt keine Datenbank hat. Du läufst mit teilweise grünem Equip rum das 20 level unter deinem ist und fragst Leute wo sie das coole Teil her haben das die tragen. Der sagt dir dann einen Ort von dem du noch nie gehört hast und musst dir erst mal mühsam beschreiben lassen, wo das ist. Der Weg dahin dauert über 30 min und du findest den Questgeber oder den Eingang zur ini einfach nicht. Aufgedeckte oder detailierte Karte ist nicht. Koordinaten gibts nicht. 
Es gab keine Portsteine !!! Die Konsequenz muss einem erst mal bewusst werden.

Die Generalaussage "Früher war alles besser" ist also entweder zu pauschal, oder kommt von jemandem der einfach keine Ahnung hat wie es früher war. Klar erfüllten einen manche Sachen echt mit stolz, es war schließlich auch knüppelhart. Aber ob das wirklich insgesamt besser war? Heroischer vielleicht, vielleicht sogar "epischer" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber besser definiert sich für mich nicht über holprig, verbuggt und konzeptionell unreif im Vergleich zu jetzt.


----------



## Malakas (2. Januar 2009)

Bogentod schrieb:


> Es hat einfach mehr Spass gemacht, man musste da noch nicht super gutes Equip haben um in irgendwelche Instanzen zugehen, man wurde eingeladen und los ging es.




Dich hat auch nie jemand nach Feuerresis oder Naturresi gefragt ?!? Also ganz so war es früher halt auch nicht. Das elitäre gehabe gab es damals auch schon ...


Epics gabs damals auch nicht so leicht...


----------



## Shedanhul (2. Januar 2009)

WoW war früher echt geil.
In einem Anflug von Nostalgie hab ich letztens mal wieder Aq/Bwl/Ony besucht^^
Ich jetzt n bisschen komisch wenn du für alte Drachendame nich mal n Healer brauchst.
Ach ja als die Bgs ohne Realmpools eingeführt wurden, da musste man Stunden warten xD
Ach und vor allem ich fand des "alte" Alterac cooler und die Weltbosse und und und.


----------



## Malakas (2. Januar 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Gute Formulierung. Es ist schlicht anders. Irgendwie beschreibt es das wohl am besten.
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> ...




das hast du sehr gut beschrieben : ) genauso seh ich das auch. es war anders, besser würde ich es aber nicht nennen... 

Ich hab damals für meine episches Mount bestimmt 2Monate gebraucht. Und ich hab damals wesentlich intensiver gespielt. Über 1000g hat das damals gekostet und glaubt mir, das war ein Vermögen ; )


----------



## Karius (2. Januar 2009)

Malakas schrieb:


> das hast du sehr gut beschrieben : ) genauso seh ich das auch. es war anders, besser würde ich es aber nicht nennen...
> 
> Ich hab damals für meine episches Mount bestimmt 2Monate gebraucht. Und ich hab damals wesentlich intensiver gespielt. Über 1000g hat das damals gekostet und glaubt mir, das war ein Vermögen ; )



Jo mir blutet immer noch das Herz wenn ich an die ganzen Farmstunden nur für ein Teil denke ^^
Ich hatte nen Freund in der damaligen Topgilde des Servers und der konnte als einziger auf dem Server alleine lbrs für das von mir gepostete Muster "Robe des Erzmagiers" farmen. Er hat glaub ich 3 Wochen oder so geübt bis er wusste wie er welche Gruppen mit welchen Cooldowns schafft und die Pat ihn nicht killt. Der hat mir dann die fehlenden 300g gegeben sowie ein Muster für meine Robe. Ohne den wäre ich wahrscheinlich noch zu BC ohne da gestanden ^^

Kennst du noch einsame Kreise in Silitus oben für Essenzen der Luft oder Teufelswald für Essenzen des Wassers drehen und dich mit anderen um die Mobs streiten? ^^ Ich glaub ich würde das heute echt nicht mehr machen. 
Da gibts doch nen Film zu: "Wir waren Helden" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das nur weil wir uns das Zeug zusammengefarmt haben. ^^

Gute alte Zeit -> Schöne neue Welt.


----------



## Sûmy (2. Januar 2009)

Es war einfach nur geil und am besten war 1 einhalb stunden alterac 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (2. Januar 2009)

Sûmy schrieb:


> Es war einfach nur geil und am besten war 1 einhalb stunden alterac
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Am Anfang waren das teilweise mal 10-12 Std.


----------



## Chirogue (2. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach war die Version von Europa auch bereits gepatched.



ja war sie


----------



## jolk (2. Januar 2009)

Sûmy schrieb:


> Es war einfach nur geil und am besten war 1 einhalb stunden alterac
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oO alterac war nie unter 1 stunde ....das längste was ich hatte war glaube ich 8 oder 9, aber marken hat man früher nur zum ruf pushen gebraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pvp items= ruf und gold --> nur viel spielende hatten pvp eq, aber ich sag euch...als ich das erste mal einen obersten kriegsfürst getötet habe...ich war sowas von glücklich...(zu 3 gegen einen tauren krieger)


----------



## Lisutari (2. Januar 2009)

In WoW Classic? Manches war besser. Aber vieeles war schlechter, aber wie das Gehirn so ist, merkt es sich nur die guten sachen


----------



## Borberat (2. Januar 2009)

Früher Skill > Equip

Heute Equip > Skill

Jaaa früher WAR alles besser!


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (2. Januar 2009)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Es war.............*BESSER*



nein.... *VIEL besser* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: es gab nur in og und if auktionshäuser


----------



## RaDon27 (2. Januar 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Verdammt hart im Vergleich zu jetzt. Ohne 40ger Raid ging gar nichts. Selbst für T0.5 hast du ne gute Gilde gebraucht. PvP war nichts für geistig gesunde ^^
> 
> Es gab viele Sachen einfach gar nicht, weil es fast niemand konnte und einfach nichts im AH zu finden war. Ohne Kontakte lief nichts. Farmen war knüppelhart. Auch für Raids, alleine die Peitscherwurzelknollen. Das kann überhaupt kein Neuer mehr nachvollziehen. Man kommt nicht umsonst recht schnell an nen Raidplatz wenn man früher schon Naxx geraidet hat. Da hast du wirklich was geleistet. Aber es war oft auch extrem frustrierend. Jetzt kann man wenigstens easymode spielen und muss nicht nicht mehr so abmühen. Spielen macht gesamt gesehen viel öfter Spass aber das Gefühl wirklich etwas geleistet zu haben ist entsprechend kleiner. Das ist vlt auch nicht so schlecht weil es einfach mehr ein Spiel ist als Lebensaufgabe.



Genau meine Meinung. Damals wars zwar richtig knackig bosse zu legen. Die Freude war dann zwar auch groß und man hat sich "gut" gefühlt, aber es war eben Gelegenheitsspielerfeindlich. Jetzt isses halt genau es gegenteil, man kann viel erreichen, auch ohne Hardcore zu zocken. Blöderweise fehlt einem dann aber auch das Gefühl, was großes erreicht zu haben (hab gestern seit T1 mein erstes T Teil bei Sartharion bekommen, dieses Freudegefühl kam net so auf wie bei T1 damals).

Nuja, ich bin zufrieden, finds schön. Als Casual hat man viel mehr Motivation. Seis durch die Erfolge oder durch PvP-Geplänkel, oder durch Instanzen. Perfekt für Wenig-Zeit haber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit den nächsten Patches haben die Hardcorezocker eh wieder was zu tun, glaub net, dass die neuen Raidinstanzen so schnell durch Casuals gecleart werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hickey676 (2. Januar 2009)

o0Salcin0o schrieb:


> Habs zwar leider nicht miterlebt, aber wenn ich so Videos sehe von Otherguy, Vurtne & co. die so pre BC irgendwo im Blackrock oder wo auch immer ihr Unwesen getrieben haben, schien es zumindest was open PVP angeht recht geil gewesen zu sein.



Wir hatten einen Shamy in der Gilde der nur PvP gemacht hat, wir allerdings PvE`ler waren...

Er hatt dann mit  n paar Freunden die sog. Blackrockpolizei auf Hordenseite gemacht und war den ganzen Tag statt in BG`s und hat am Blackrock mit seinen Kumpels den ganzen Tag allys gekillt, was sehr praktisch war, denn war mal ein Ally Raid oder ne UBRS Raid grp da, konnte man ihn anwhispern und hatte n paar tolle Helferlein die eh nur PvP mahen wollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowas gibts heute nicht, heute wird alles Instanziert gemacht...und das ist mein Großer Unterschied von damals zu Heute...

Heute wird möglichst alles Instanziert um es klein zu halten und damit das Grp Play negativ beeinflusst...früher ging ohne Gruppen nix, sogar Ruf farmen war teilweise nur mit Raidgruppen möglich, klar war das eine zeitliche Herausforderung, dafür waren die Innis damals nicht schon nach Release World First Clear...


----------



## NarYethz (2. Januar 2009)

ich fands einfach toll, hab selbst zwar erst nach ein paar patches angefangen, glaube 1 patch nachdem rang system eingeführt wurde, aber ich fands einfach genial, ich finds schrecklich, dass jetzt jeder mit epix rumläuft und dass man im bg nur noch dann was reissen kann, wenn man ein riesiges abhärtungsset hat.. ich kann mcih noch an meinen krieger erinnern, der glaube 3 t0 teile hatte und sogar 2 epix.. das schwert von sharam (oder so ähnlich hieß es) und nen ring.. und trotzdem hat pvp echt spaß gemacht und man hatte was mitzureden.. was jetzt mit den dungeon sets nich so wirklich der fall is, da man nur noch abhärtung abhärtung abhärtung hört.. damals wars auch noch eine seltenheit wenn jemand mal viele epix hatte.. t1 set WOW oO ich seh jetz noch, wieviel screens ich damals gemacht habe, weil einer t1 hatte.. heute interessiert das keinen mehr.. das einzige wo man heute vllt noch ansatzweise nen screen macht is bei legendarys.. ich fands auch früher schöner, dass man für seine legendarys auch was tun musste, auser aufs dropglück hoffen und dkp zu setzen.. da waren ewige questreihen oder man musste bei der thoriumbruderschaft ruf gewinnen etc etc...
naja früher wars einfach schöner, auch wenn mehr bugs vorhanden waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg


----------



## Omas Zwerg (2. Januar 2009)

Das geht einem ziemlich aufn Keks. Mitlerweile tauchen täglich hunderte von "mimimi" Themen auf, wo alle nur rumweinen , weil es damals besser war.


----------



## Alien123 (2. Januar 2009)

Alle quaseln hier von zu leichtem Content. Aber seien wir mal ehrlich, wer von diesen Postern hat den kompletten Content clear, sprich: Alle Raids Non-Hero sowie Hero (Malygos, Sartharion und Naxxramas) und bei Sartharion zusätzlich die 3 Adds down. Ich tippe auf so 5%.


----------



## Lendryll (2. Januar 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> ich copy und paste mal meine gedanken dazu aus nem anderen thread:


Dickes fettes /sign

Und ich glaube die meisten, die sagen der Content ist zu leicht, haben nicht mal alle Bosse down...


----------



## seb74 (2. Januar 2009)

Naja, obs "besser" war kann ich ich so nicht beantworten. Es war anders.

Düsterbruch (falls das noch wer kennt - btw meine Lieblingsinze bis heute) wurde ja erst mit einem der ersteren Patches mit zugepatcht. Dafür durfte man damals noch mit 15 Mann nach UBRS. Immer lustig, wenn man nach 1 Stunde endlich alle 15 Mann zusammen hatte, erwartungsfreudig auf dem Balkon stand und dann irgendwann die Frage kam:" Öhm, hat wer nen Schlüssel?". Oder mit 10 Mann nach Scholo und Strath.

In UBRS hat man dann sehnsüchtig auf den Drop vom Endboss (Drakkisath war das glaube ich) gewartet, jeder hoffte, dass mal seine T0 Brust droppte. Jeder Jäger wusste früher auch, was "Gassi gehen" bedeutete. Das musste man dann einigen Neuen in BT erstmal wieder beibringen, was das ist und warum man das auch in der DK machen konnte, wenn kein Hexer da war.

Das Gefarme war früher aber euch echt schlimm. Ohne T0 Set wurdeste früher fast nie mit nach MC genommen. Bin mir gerade nicht sicher, ob MC damals schon implementiert war oder erst kurz nach Release mit zugepatch wurde.

Aber Open PvP war der Bringer damals (naja meistens) - stundenlange XR Raids (damals noch XR für Crossroads und nicht Wegekreuz).

Eine meiner liebsten Erinnerungen war mein erster Raid auf XR. Ich hatte gerade mal 2 Tage gespielt, war Level 12 und auf nem PvP Server. Ich wear gerade von der Tutinsel runter in Auberdin angelangt, da wollten die ersten Leute schon mal XR platt machen. Ein Pulk desorientierter Spieler zwischen Level 5-20 machte sich also auf den Weg. Bei der Hälfte stiessen dann auch die ersten N11en auf ihren Mounts dazu, dei ersten auf dem Server. dann 2 Stunden gekloppt wie blöde bis wir alle tot waren. Brauchte dann 2 Stunden zurück mit meinem Schurken, nachts. Bin den ganzen Weg gesclichen und ich hatte so nen Schiss vor Hordlern. Einige Tage später hab ich dann auch mal die Funktion des Ruhesteines entdeckt xD.

Es gab unendlich viele verschiedene Elitemobs überall und es war bedeutend schwerer, besonders die Inzen.

Also abschließend muss ich dann doch mal sagen, irgendwie fand ich es damals besser.

Edit: Nachdem das Rangsystem reingepatcht wurde war bei uns in der Gilde auf dem Server ne Stammgruppe für Warsong. Die mussten damals ja ohne Ende  Ruf farmen und das war dementsprechend auch ein ziemlicher Zeitaufwand. Unserer Vorzeigeschurke ( Name: Rakasha, Gilde: EOS (Ehre ohne System), Server: Dun Morrogh - PvE Server) war damals der erste Kriegsherr der Horde und hatte hat echt alles gekauft. Hat dann mit der PvP Rüssi und den Faustwaffen bei den Mobs in Tyrrs Hand (*gähn*) nen kleines Video gemacht, wie er 2 Elite mobs damals mit 600dps wegnietet. Das war imba.

Ach ja, und das erste Epic im AH. Und den ersten Spieler mit Epicmount, sowieso der erste 60er, das waren noch Zeiten, als man die auf dem Server gesehen hatte. Damals hatte Posen noch was. xD


----------



## Malakas (2. Januar 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Kennst du noch einsame Kreise in Silitus oben für Essenzen der Luft oder Teufelswald für Essenzen des Wassers drehen und dich mit anderen um die Mobs streiten? ^^ Ich glaub ich würde das heute echt nicht mehr machen.
> Gute alte Zeit -> Schöne neue Welt.




Genauso bekloppt wie Teufelsstoff von den Dämonen in Felwood oder Runenstoff farmen...

Ich kann mich sogar noch entsinnen, da gab es Silithus garnicht ^^ 

Und ehrlich, vieles was wir damals in WOW gemacht haben würde ich heute auch nicth mehr machen ... und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen dass andere das machen würde. Vermutlich würden viele aufhören bevor sie richtig angefangen haben, wenn es noch so wie früher wäre. Also daher würde ich sagen, heute ist besser : ) oder anders ... egal WOW rockt


----------



## Malakas (2. Januar 2009)

Omas schrieb:


> Das geht einem ziemlich aufn Keks. Mitlerweile tauchen täglich hunderte von "mimimi" Themen auf, wo alle nur rumweinen , weil es damals besser war.



Punk war früher auch besser : )


----------



## ohr (2. Januar 2009)

auserdem musst man früher noch in der lage sein seinen charakter zu spielen...


----------



## Borberat (2. Januar 2009)

Omas schrieb:


> Das geht einem ziemlich aufn Keks. Mitlerweile tauchen täglich hunderte von "mimimi" Themen auf, wo alle nur rumweinen , weil es damals besser war.



Aber dieser Schwachsinnsbeitrag rettet unser Leben! Danke Omas Zwerg, hier hast ein Zwieback, Milch und ab vorn TV!

Was sagt uns das? Die mehrzahl der Leute die früher schon gespielt haben braucht ein neues Spiel
und die casuals haben keine Ahnung und machen was alle machen wenn sie nicht wissen worums geht...

DAGEGEN SEIN! gzgz weiter so, macht doch mal nen Thread "ich bin dagegen denn ihr seid dafür" auf!

Und nervt da rum...


Abhärtung ist das Problem der neuen Welt, verwindet Abhärtung wieder ist wieder Skill> Equip und alles ist wieder gut..


----------



## Alien123 (2. Januar 2009)

Was ich noch vergessen hatte zu erwähnen, früher hats eher die Masse als die Klasse gemacht. Mit den 25er Raids zu BC Zeiten ist einfach die Verantwortung eines einzelnen gestiegen.


----------



## StarFox (2. Januar 2009)

mich stört ganz einfach der banale simple schwierigkeitsgrad. frühe waren es wirklich noch leistungen, eine raidinstanz zu besuchen und zu durchstehen. heute kommt es mir immer wieder vor, das leute den erfolg "erringt ein emblem des heldenrums" erreichen, wärhend sie den ersten boss in naxx looten. heute ist es einfach so, das man strikt von 70 auf 80 durchmarschiert, naxx durchmaschiert und das alles mit dem grün, blauen levelequip. es braucht heute nichtmal mehr equip um die bosse zu legen (der skill ist für mich schon seit monaten belanglos geworden^^). 
tbc und wotlk haben vieles neues und auch vieles gutes gebracht. aber das gefühl von heroischen bosskämpfen, das gefühl vom ersten epischen gegenstand,  von epischen schlachten gegen die fiesesten ungetüme die die horde hervorgebracht hat und den stundenlangen, unerbitterten kämpfen im Alteractal und der herben enttäuschung, nach diesen 12std doch verloren zu haben... das kommt einfach nichtmehr auf. verfall des goldwertes, überfütterung von epics, schwierigkeit der dungeons, wegfallen von vorquests, bedeutungslosigkeit der alten welt, easymode beim leveln, anpassung aller klassen, ehrenentwertung und esportsgewichtung von arenapvp, flugmounts und todesrítter...
es gibt sovieles das mich wirklich stört, das mir aber ein anderes mmo auch nicht gibt. von daher werde ich auch weiterhin bei wow bleiben und ich bete darum das der schwierigkeitsgrad nochmal anzieht, auch wenn ich dadurch vllt nicht aus zeitmangel den ganzen content im kommenden monat abreißen kann... =)

und schaut euch mal pvp-videos und pve-bosskills an. da kommen wieder alte erinnerungen hoch... =) früher haben die palas noch soviel dmg mit ihren moves gemacht, wie mein bäumchen mit dem autohit heute x) da hatten die klassen noch ihre rollen und bedeutungen und ich fand es gut so! :>


----------



## Alien123 (2. Januar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Abhärtung ist das Problem der neuen Welt, verwindet Abhärtung wieder ist wieder Skill> Equip und alles ist wieder gut..



ja klar damit hunter overpowered und stoffklassen mit 3 schlägen tot sind (nein ich spiele keine stoff klasse)


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Januar 2009)

ohr schrieb:


> auserdem musst man früher noch in der lage sein seinen charakter zu spielen...


Das viele das heute immer noch nicht können, merke ich ständig wieder aufs neue.


----------



## NarYethz (2. Januar 2009)

was ich noch fragen wollte, war tyrs hand eig von anfang an dabei oder wurde das auch erst mit patch eingeführt.. weis es gar nich mehr. 
denn dorte hab ich mit meinem fast full-t2 mage (war schon recht spät vom classic wow) eig recht flott goldgefarmt, denke so 40g/h
mfg


----------



## seb74 (2. Januar 2009)

NarYethz schrieb:


> was ich noch fragen wollte, war tyrs hand eig von anfang an dabei oder wurde das auch erst mit patch eingeführt.. weis es gar nich mehr.
> denn dorte hab ich mit meinem fast full-t2 mage (war schon recht spät vom classic wow) eig recht flott goldgefarmt, denke so 40g/h
> mfg



War von Anfang an dabei.


----------



## BloodySkywalker (2. Januar 2009)

Lustig, die ersten Antworten zu lesen...

Anfangs war WoW ein Spiel, das Gelegenheitsspieler so lange bediente, bis sie MaxLevel hatten.

Danach konnte man nur noch was reißen, wenn man sich 40iger Raids antun wollte (und sich meist mit übermotivierten Hardcorezockern abgegeben hat) oder aber PvP in einem System, bei dem man lediglich als Arbeitsloser, Student oder Schüler mit sehr schlechten Noten der höchsten Rang erreichen konnte.

Blizzard hat genau das richtige getan. Sie haben das Spiel für die breite Masse geöffnet. Die Verkaufs- und Abozahlen geben ihnen Recht.


----------



## Darkekimmu (2. Januar 2009)

Jetzt ist alles besser, ja sicher vor bc hats auch spass gemacht aber wotlk macht auch spass


----------



## Borberat (2. Januar 2009)

Alien123 schrieb:


> ja klar damit hunter overpowered und stoffklassen mit 3 schlägen tot sind (nein ich spiele keine stoff klasse)



Ich aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und als es noch keine Abhärtung gab konnte der Stoffi als Caster dem Hunter mal ganz fix das Fell 
über die Ohren ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assor (2. Januar 2009)

Die Spielqualität ist deutlich besser geworden, viel wurde automatisiert:

Nicht mehr bei jedem FP absteigen und neu weiterfliegen 
Gruppenbuffs, 
Tische 
PvP Anmelder 
bessere und vorallem dynamerische Bosskämpfe, 
mehr Klassenvariation * ich bin Vergelter - du bist ein was? können die heilen? wenn nein geh umspeccen
Weniger Farmen
Arena - mir machts Spaß auch wenn das Balancing ziemlich schlecht atm ist.
Man muss nicht sein Frau, Kinder, Hund opfern um im PvP oder PvE der Beste zu sein.
Bessere Quests, mehr Storyaufwand.

Allerdings sind ein paar Sachen auch zu stark vereinfacht worden 


Raidsetup, man kein einfach alles xmal inviten, finde ich persönlich schade
CC ist seit WotLK extrem unter den Tisch gekrochen
Epix liegen mitlerweile in jedem dritten Mob
DD's unterscheiden sich kaum noch vom Damage und jeder klassenspezifischer Buff lässt sich irgendwo anders wiederfinden, einerseits toll, irgendwie langweilig
Vorbildfunktion wie in Vanila gestorben - Boah geil der hat T2, gleichmal anbeten ... ; Oh der hat T7 - naja wayne noch 10 Marken dann hab ichs auch. 
Die Welt ist wegen den Flugmounts extrem leicht zu überblicken, irgendwie fehlt das Gefühl von Größe.
10er und 25er ermöglichen vielzuviele Epix in zu kurzer Zeit.
Jeder hat atm die Möglichkeit alles zu erreichen, kaum sichtbare Unterschiede in Skill oder Aufwand
Keine Vorquests mehr
Gepriesen und verdammt seien Questhelper und Buffed :>
PvP wurde, teils hat Blizz das ja mit dem AV Nachschubprinzip ja selbst unterstützt, immer mehr zum AFK Leechen. Das "Schlachtgefühl" fehlt.
Dank Dailies und Gold anstatt EXP gibt es eine Art von Inflation, bemerkbar im AH.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Harloww (2. Januar 2009)

Mal ganz ehrlich, warum spielt ihr noch? Wenn früher alles so scheiße geil war und jetzt sowieso alles kacke ist.
Das Leveln war auch nicht viel schwerer, nur langweilig und die Instanzen hat Tikume ja zusammengefasst.
Nehmt die Nostalgiebrille ab, danke.


----------



## Klos1 (2. Januar 2009)

Shaggie schrieb:


> Es war damals nit besser, es war einfach nur neu. Ist doch klar, wenn man ein spiel 4 Jahre spielt das irgentwann die Luft raus ist.
> Und der Endgame contet war damals deutlich monotoner als heute. Im pvp war es fast unmoeglich gutes equipment zu bekommen. An gold kam man nur, indem man Tyres Hand stundenlang abgefarmt hat. Und die Instanzbosse waren auch deutlich simpler als die aktuellen. Und mehr als in ironforge rumzustehen hat man die meiste zeit auch nit gemacht



Du sagst es. Genau dieser Faktor macht auch verdammt viel aus. Man kennt inzwischen halt schon alles.


----------



## dweezi (2. Januar 2009)

das sich ein spiel verändert ist gut so, aber ich bleibe bei meiner meinung, früher war wow besser weil die leute ein wenig besser waren, und ich meine das in bezug auf benehmen und verhalten.
das sich blizzard bezüglich auf diese veränderung anpasst ist eine logische folge, siehe einfache inizugänge, schwierigkeitsgrad usw. und da ich die hoffnung aufgebe das nicht zuviele chaoten ohne hirn und anstand dazukommen wird die entwicklung weiter in die richtung gehn. die folge ist nunmal hauptstadtgespamme in einem deutsch auf 1ste klasse level mit unfreundlichen betteln wegen ziehen und gib mir gold, angeflame usw, es zählen nur noch sachen wie 2 ich level am schnellsten und wenn du es nich schaffst in 2 stunden auf 80 zu komm bist n noob oder ähnlicher scheiß.
es wird sich nichmal mehr die mühe gegeben selbst nach lösungen zu suchen oder sowas simples wie den questtext zu lesen, nein, da wird permanent wegen den sinnlosesten sachen gefragt und genervt, und das nichtmal freundlich sondern auf die übelste art, und solche überfluten dann die bg´s und inis, was will man da erwarten?
dann muß doch alles angepasst werden auf deren level, nicht schön aber ist so. blizz ist gezwungen das spiel der dummheit, frechheit und assiverhalten vieler member anzupassen, und ich glaub das nicht mal denen diese entwicklung gefällt


----------



## Tikume (2. Januar 2009)

dweezi schrieb:


> es wird sich nichmal mehr die mühe gegeben selbst nach lösungen zu suchen oder sowas simples wie den questtext zu lesen



Dank Carbonite Quest und buffed.de ist das auch völlig unnötig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Part v. Durotan (2. Januar 2009)

alles war besser ^^


----------



## Harloww (2. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dank Carbonite Quest und buffed.de ist das auch völlig unnötig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Und die Existenz von solchen Sachen zeugt nicht grad' davon dass es Spaß gemacht hat alles 10 mal neu zu lesen / nachzufragen. Meh.


----------



## Aku T. (2. Januar 2009)

dweezi schrieb:


> das sich ein spiel verändert ist gut so, aber ich bleibe bei meiner meinung, früher war wow besser weil die leute ein wenig besser waren, und ich meine das in bezug auf benehmen und verhalten.
> das sich blizzard bezüglich auf diese veränderung anpasst ist eine logische folge, siehe einfache inizugänge, schwierigkeitsgrad usw. und da ich die hoffnung aufgebe das nicht zuviele chaoten ohne hirn und anstand dazukommen wird die entwicklung weiter in die richtung gehn. die folge ist nunmal hauptstadtgespamme in einem deutsch auf 1ste klasse level mit unfreundlichen betteln wegen ziehen und gib mir gold, angeflame usw, es zählen nur noch sachen wie 2 ich level am schnellsten und wenn du es nich schaffst in 2 stunden auf 80 zu komm bist n noob oder ähnlicher scheiß.
> es wird sich nichmal mehr die mühe gegeben selbst nach lösungen zu suchen oder sowas simples wie den questtext zu lesen, nein, da wird permanent wegen den sinnlosesten sachen gefragt und genervt, und das nichtmal freundlich sondern auf die übelste art, und solche überfluten dann die bg´s und inis, was will man da erwarten?
> dann muß doch alles angepasst werden auf deren level, nicht schön aber ist so. blizz ist gezwungen das spiel der dummheit, frechheit und assiverhalten vieler member anzupassen, und ich glaub das nicht mal denen diese entwicklung gefällt



Früher waren die Leute wirklich etwas hilfsbereiter und auch sozialer, haben auch mal ein wenig ihre "Rolle gespielt" etc. Das lag aber auch daran, dass halt alles neu war, neues Spiel, neues Konzept - das hat die Leute ein wenig zusammengeschweißt. Außerdem kamen die ersten Spieler wahrscheinlich zu einem großen Teil aus der RPG-Ecke oder von anderen MMORPGs wie DAOC oder Everquest. Diese Leute sind auch gar nicht verschwunden, es sind halt nur sehr viele Spieler dazu gekommen und eben auch viele, die vorher noch nie irgendwelche RPGs oder MMORPGs gespielt haben. Von diesen ist der Großteil auch völlig in Ordnung und es sind ganz normale, nette Spieler. Der Anteil der unfreundlichen und asozialen Spieler hat,  glaube ich, auch nur geringfügig zugenommen - es sind halt durch die wachsenen Nutzerzahlen einfach nur mehr geworden. Früher haben von 200 Spielern, die on waren, 10 im Chat rumgespammt, heute sind es 100 Spammer, weil einfach auch 2000 Leute online sind. Das wird es immer geben, bei jedem Spiel mit hohen Nutzerzahlen, wir werden das niemals ändern können. Ich selbst störe mich jedoch gar nicht so daran, das Gespamme überlese ich einfach und filtere mir die "wichtigen" Dinge heraus, außerdem habe ich für gemeinsame Unternehmungen meine kleine aber feine Gilde und ein Dutzend Leute auf der Friendlist. 

Blizzard passt sein Spiel auch nicht auf "Spammer" oder "Flamer" oder sonstwas an, sondern auf die Mehrheit der Spieler - und das sind nun mal Gelegenheitsspieler, wobei die Begriffsdefinition hier auch sehr schwammig ist. Auf jeden Fall stehen 24/7 Spieler nicht im Mittelpunkt sondern eher die Menschen, die ein ganz normales Leben inkl. Familie/Beziehung/Job/Schule/Studium/Freundeskreis führen und nebenbei halt gerne WoW spielen. Da ein Großteil des monatlichen Einkommens aus diesen Geldbörsen stammt, stehen diese nun logischerweise im Mittelpunkt. Ich kann jedoch auch nicht feststellen, dass es keine Herausforderungen für Vielspieler mehr gibt, die Achievments sind schon recht knackig teilweise. Die Herausforderungen für Vielspieler haben sich höchstens verschoben - früher war es die Raid-Ini XYZ, in die nur eine handvoll Spieler eintreten konnte und der Loot aus diesen Inis, heute sind es die Achievments. Es kommt nicht mehr darauf an, DASS man eine bestimmte Instanz/Boss schafft, sondern WIE. Statt wie früher T2-equipte Leute zu "bewundern" kann man heute die Leute mit dem Titel "Zwielichtbezwinger" und Achievment-Drachen "bewundern". Diese Veränderung ist auf jeden Fall absolut in meinem Sinne.


----------



## Venoxor (2. Januar 2009)

Tan schrieb:


> Mh, PvP hat gerockt, weil es durch das System nicht so einfach war schnell gute Ausrüstung zu bekommen, aber man ist ja nicht ins Bg rein, um neue Ausrüstung zu bekommen, sondern um Spaß zu haben und seine neue Ausrüstung zu "testen".
> 
> 40er Mann Raids hatten so diese besondere Gefühl von ....... der eigenen "Wenigkeit" und, dass man nur zusammen was reißen kann.



ja stimmt rüher war das raiden echt cooler da gings nich soo um items eher um das gefühl dort drin gewesen zu sein


----------



## ciaz (2. Januar 2009)

BC und WOTL sind auf jeden besser als Classic!

Zum ach so tollen Rangsys (PvP): Du hast wirklich nur als Arbeitsloser (ja selbst studieren und zur Schule gehen kann man da auch nicht) Rang 14 erreichen koennen. Du musstest quasi 6-10 Stunden am Tag nur BGs "professionell" machen, ergo mit Stammgruppe. Falls du dies nicht getan hast, wurd halt jemand anders Rang14, der mehr Zeit und "Skill" (hahaha) hatte. Dass es damals in den Stammgruppen natuerlich besser lief als momentan in den laecherlichen Random Gruppen ist klar, da wirklich nur Spieler dort waren, die PvP machen WOLLTEN und dies nicht nur tuen um Epics zu bekommen auf Raidniveau.

Zum Raidcontent: 40 Leute für einen Raid zu organisieren ist natuerlich auch so eine Sache.. Dass du dort dann auch mindestens 1-5 total unfaehige Flachpfeifen - Spieler dabei hast, sollte jedem klar sein, der mal in der 8. Klasse Statistik hatte. Und wer "Skill" vorraussetzt in Wow (mal von Arena abgesehen) ist eh im falschen Spiel. Jeder Raid kann mit Übung jeden x beliebigen Content meistern, sei es Naxx 40, Tempel oder Sunwell. Notfalls Low Raid Ini xy so weit abgrinden, bis auch jeder fast komplett ausgestattet ist um die Unfaehigkeit mit Equip zu kompensieren. Natuerlich macht dann irgendwann der epische Autoshot Hunter genauso viel Schaden (waehrend sein Pet neben ihm steht) wie ein blau equippter Huner aus einem "guten Raid", der den Content damals auch mit dem blauen Equip geschafft hat.

Endlevel erreichen: Und wer nun meint das Leveln sei zu Classic Zeiten sooo toll gewesen.. WTF?! Du hast damals super oft Questlöcher über 1 bis 3 Level gehabt und musstest dich dumm durchgrinden, wenn du keine grauen Quests machen wolltest.. (Age of Conan laufen deswegen momentan die Kunden weg, und zwar nicht wenige!) Folgequests waren dann auch noch meist direkt 3 bis 4 Level über der vorherigen, so dass du erstmal komplett in nem anderen Gebiet weiter machen musstest, da alle Mobs rot waren. (Beispiel: STV: Du machst mit Lvl 29 die ersten 3 Killquests, hast dadurch 0,2 Level gemacht und darfst danach Mobs hauen, die Stufe 33 sind.. SUPER! Falls du dir das noch irgendwie antust, sind die Mobs danach direkt noch mal 3 Level drueber... Spaetestens jetzt gehts endguetlig nicht mehr) Da war die Höllenfeuerhalbinsel natuerlich toooootal mies gegen, wo es die Quests recht nahe beieinander gab und du nicht stundenlang mit dem Schiff und deinem 60% Mount durch die Gegend reiten musstest um mal ne weitere Quest machen zu koennen bzw abzugeben. 

Zu den Epics (Statussymbol/Rolex/Penismeter/usw): Zwar kommt man mittlerweile nun leichter an Items ran (auch epische), man erkennt aber trotzdem noch die Leute, welche haeufiger spielen (25er Items) und wirklich "skilled" sind; halt an den Gladiteilen (Schulter, Waffe usw) bzw an Achievementtiteln (Sathi mit 3 Adds machen usw)

Zu dem Contentstillstand: Ok, das geb ich zu. Bei BC kam SSC und TK glaub ich eher raus und auch die T6 Inis wurden etwas schneller nachgereicht. Sie waren auch deutlich schwieriger als Naxx heutzutage. Ne einigermassen faehige Truppe hat Naxx in der ersten ID clear, waehrend man fuer den BC Content damals mehrere Wochen, wenn nicht sogar Monate brauchte, bis mal was lag. Aber dort wird Ulduar denke ich auch Abhilfe schaffen.

Meiner Meinung nach wurde Wow also stetig VERBESSERT und dies sieht man auch an der riesigen Spielergemeinde (mal von dem PVP Content abgesehen.. BGS sind einfach nur nervig momentan ;-) )


----------



## Rantja (2. Januar 2009)

Assor schrieb:


> Die Spielqualität ist deutlich besser geworden, viel wurde automatisiert:
> 
> Nicht mehr bei jedem FP absteigen und neu weiterfliegen
> Gruppenbuffs,
> ...



Danke für die Liste, könnte man wohl nicht besser zusammenfassen =)


----------



## Foom (2. Januar 2009)

yotapong schrieb:


> Es war vor allem schwerer, da nicht jeder Questgeber und jede Questlösung schon von weitem auf der Minimap geleuchtet hat. Außerdem hatte keiner einen Plan von so einem MMO. Spielmechaniken wie Aggromanagment und Buffs etc. waren damals für fast alle neu. Außerdem war die Atmosphäre noch viel entspannter, man hat sich geholfen ohne sich zu kennen. Außerdem war der Schwanzvergleich Faktor noch kleiner, DPS Wahnsinn gabs damals noch nicht.
> 
> Manches davon kann man auf einem neuen Server wie Malorne immer noch so erleben, nur den Schwierigkeitsgrad von damals können sich die heutigen Helden wohl nicht mehr vorstellen. Heroisch wäre da easy Mode.
> 
> ...



naja wenn ich an die 50g wetten um die meiste dps damals bei flickwerk denke *träum* 

aber ich finde wotlk besser da man nichtmer vor jedem raid erstmal 3-4 stunden farmen muss und insgesamt es sich viel mer wie ein spiel als wie eine lebensaufgabe.

grade für mich ist es gut da ich nurnoch selten zeit und lust habe einen ganzen tag in wow zu farmen um dann am nächsten tag wieder alles an dauerwipes bei ragi aufzubrauchen


----------



## oichebaer (2. Januar 2009)

Hab Classic - Wow nur noch angeschnitten und niemals Endcontent gesehen, da ich erst ma lvl 24 war oder so, aber meiner Meinung nach war BC auch noch tollst und besser als WOTLK....

wenn alle sagen, dass Classic besser als BC war, dann musses echt genial gewesen sein. Und ich beginne immer mehr dieser Aussage zuzustimmen....

so far


----------



## Kellner38 (2. Januar 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> kara war für ne einstiegsinze mmn genau richtig.
> gruul auch.
> maggi war dan die erste hürde. abr im prinzip net wirklich unschaffbar... mit equip aus kara und gruul war der nur wenig härter als gruul oder nightbane...
> immerhin war er ja quasi die tür zum t5 content (fds... ssc konnte man ja nach kara und gruul schon gehen...)
> ...



Hast du eigentlich Ahnung vom BC-Content? Karazhan war zu Release von BC schon eine schwere Nuss von Nightbane da drin konnte man am Anfang nur träumen. Gruul war danach wiederum leichter meiner Meinung nach.

Dann kam Magtheridon dieser Boss war vorm Nerf eigentlich gar nicht zu schaffen dachten zumindest die Meisten, bis in schließlich Nihilum doch noch gelegt hatte.

Wenn du sagst man konnte Anfangs mit Kara-Gear schon den T5-Content machen dann hast du dich aber gewaltig getäuscht. Der T5 Content war Anfangs bis auf Sunwell der schwerste Content den es gab und das mit Abstand.


----------



## airace (2. Januar 2009)

also ich will jetzt nicht sagen früher war alles besser !!!! MIMIMI 

sonder früher war es mhh nicht so leicht wie heute "assor" hat schon viele sachen genannt die das spiel (vllt zu) vereinfachen!

ich denke das das auch mit den aufkommen von Addons, Quest helper und CO. dieser vorgang beschleunigt wurde...

stellt euch nur mall einen Bosskampf ohne Omen vor... man müsste sich schon ganz genau überlegen ob ich 

jetzt schon wirklich diesen CD zünde oder nicht...

aber ändern kann man es jetzt sowieso nicht mehr... FUCK OF ! ;-) 

mfg airace


----------



## N00ky (2. Januar 2009)

Ich fand WoW Classic war einfach neu, interessant, umwerfend und einfach riesig, weil all das eben neu war.

Auch die Geschichte war wichtig(er). Leider aber interessiert diese aber nicht alle.

Dann kam Burning Crusade und die Geschichte wurde eher unter den Teppich gekehrt, um Platz für das 'gief äpixx'-Geschreie zu lassen.

Traurig, aber in der BC Zeit hab ich mir nur Kara, Gruul und Maggi von innen angeguckt. Ansonsten hab ich nur versucht Ruf zu sammeln bei den Fraktionen und neue Charaktere hochgespielt.

Auf verschiedenen Servern, bei verschiedenen Fraktionen und Rassen.

Mich interessiert eher das Gefüht dabei gewesen zu sein bei Bosskämpfen, als die Epics... Deshalb war ich auch nur 1x Gruul und 2x Maggi...

Kara hab ich öfters gesehen, weil es mir einfach gefiel.

Zwar erntete ich für mein Verhalten Spott und Hohn von einem Freund, der auch bei mir auf dem Realm spielt und dem es eher um äpixx geht...

Jetzt ist wotlk raus und ich spiele meinen Haupt-Charakter wieder. Im Moment muss ich noch Zul'Drak zuende questen, dann bin ich fertig mit dem Questen.

Aber es lohnt sich. In den Quests steckt viel Geschichte und sie machen mir richtig Spaß, weil noch nicht alles auf Buffed oder MobMap steht.

Zwar werden die Instanzen leichter und das dabei-sein Gefühl ist auf Grund der Leichtigkeit nicht mehr so gegeben. Dafür finde ich immer wieder Gründe, Instanzen zu betreten.

Z.b. Um sie überhaupt mal von Innen gesehen zu haben. Oder , wie an dem Beispiel HDZ4 wohl am Besten zu zeigen ist, ein Stück 'Geschichte' 'mitgeschrieben' zu haben.


Alles in allem gefällt mir WoW immernoch sehr. Die Leute, die Epics wollen, können eben raiden gehen. Ich geh lieber in normale Instanzen, mache Quests, sammel Ruf bei Fraktionen oder durchlebe mit Twinks nochmal die 'alte und geheimnisumwobene Welt'.


----------



## Eddishar (2. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es war stinklangweilig.
> Und auf 60 ein paar Instanzen. Und so "Schätze" wie Molten Core - eine rote Höhle mit Tonnen an Trashmobs.
> Battlegrounds gabs gar keine und als sie kamen aufgrund fehlender Realmpools mit ewiger Wartezeit. Noch dazu musste man sich am BG Eingang anmelden.
> 
> Zu Release war bei mir mit Level 55 schon die Luft raus und das nicht ohne Grund.


Danke Tikume, mal wieder genau meine Meinung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Außer in der Holzschlundfeste Ruf zu farmen oder in Tarrens Mühle PvP-Gezerge gab's doch nix. Molten Core haben zwar noch mehr Leute gesehen, aber BWL oder andere Raid-Instanzen (soweit zu dem vom TE bestimmten Zeitpunkt überhaupt schon existent) waren was für ganz wenige Spieler. PvP-Spieler mögen da noch was gehabt haben, aber die PvE-ler hatten nix, außer zum 327. mal BRT zu gehen.

Ich fand es langweilig. Aber ich bin wohl auch der einzige, der Wotlk gelungen findet.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (2. Januar 2009)

Besser...


----------



## Lizard King (2. Januar 2009)

WOW war vor dem ersten Addon ganz OK, gab ja auch nur EQ2 und das hatte viel zu viele andere fehler...

aber Gottseidank gibt es keine 40er inis mehr!
es ist einfach Motivationsraubend wenn ~30 Mann versuchen was zu reissen 
und ~10Mann ständig afk sind ausser wenn die epix verteilt werden. 
AQ40 empfand ich auch dann als total plump und häßlich, daher hab ich auch erst wieder mit BC angefangen zu raiden...

Auch das Ruffarmen ist jetzt durch daylis einfacher.

Heute geht das ganze Spiel flotter von der Hand und sieht ne ecke besser aus (abgesehen von der "alten Welt")

Allerdings finde ich die Instanzen Strath, Scholo und (u)brs immernoch am besten gestaltet...

naja die Erfolgskurve war früher auch länger, heute hat man mit einer ordentlichen Gilde in 1-3 Wochen auf 80 alles gesehen was geboten wird...

Es war nicht besser als heute, aber *die Erinnerungen* an die erste Zeit und an die Leute mit denen man im Spiel was gerissen hatte *sind Unbezahlbar!*


----------



## smmf (2. Januar 2009)

Ich fand früher auch alles besser.
BG's gabs nur Serverweit. Man hat verschiedene Leute im BG immer wieder getroffen.
Durch das PvP-ranking System konnte man recht schnell (aber nicht zu schnell) an RARE Rüstung kommen. Wer Rang 14 war und die epische Rüstung hatte konnte darauf richtig stolz sein.
Das einzige was sich nie ändern wird sind die Hauptstädte. Wenn man durch OG durchläuft ist es immer das gleiche nur ein paar andere NPC und die Spieler mit anderer Rüstung


----------



## N00ky (2. Januar 2009)

smmf schrieb:


> Ich fand früher auch *alles* besser.



Wirklich alles?

Zwar schön und gut, dass man bestimmte Leute wiedersieht. Ich seh darin eher ein Kritikpunkt, dass es fast immer das gleiche ist, aber dir scheint es ja zu gefallen.

Dann hat es dir ja auch gefallen auch mal mehr als 1 Stunde oder noch wesentlich länger auf ein BG zu warten.

Nuja. Mir nicht. Und ich denke, anderen ist es auch so ergangen.

Außerdem erkenn ich immernoch Leute Realmpool-weit, wenn man mit denen auf dem gleichen Schlachtfeld ist.

Es passiert nur halt nicht so oft.


----------



## Aralonus (2. Januar 2009)

Es war nicht so sehr Casuallastig...
Das PvP fand ich damals nicht so gut, da du extrem viel Zeit damit verbringen musstest um an gutes Equip zu kommen.
DIe 40 Mann Raids hatten ihre Vor- und Nacteile:
 -Es hat einfach viel mehr Spaß gemacht mit 40 Männern zu raiden, außerdem hat das mit der Koordination auch viel mehr Spaß gemacht.
 -Der Nachteil war: Auch hier mussteste viel Zeit reininvestieren, da du um 40 Männer zusammen zu organisieren imens viel Zeit und Gedult brauchtest.

Naja also in manchen Punkten war es besser, in anderen schlechter....
Meiner Meinung nach war es zu BC-Zeiten am Besten...
Das war da so ein Mittelmaß...

Wegen der Sache mit dem: Ja heutzutage kommt ja jedes Boon in die Innis: Ouh man, seid froh wenn ihr da reingeht und euren Spaß drinn habt!
Jeder der sich darüber aufregt, dass er nichtmehr einzigartig ist und den anderen keinen Spaß gönnt, der beweist mir mal wieder,
dass die WoW Community naja... Einzigartig ist ;-)


----------



## Xydor (2. Januar 2009)

Früher war alles besser?
... ich wünsche mir wirklich für Leute wie euch Classic-Server (natürlich ungepatched).
PvP früher und skill? ... sagen euch die One-Hit-Schurken und 3Min-Mages noch etwas?
Hexer, die jahrelang die Leute rumfearen konnten? ... oder die gute Sukki-Bäm-Sukki-Bäm-Sukki.... Todesschleife?
Feral-Druiden, die (fast) ausrüstungsunabhängig extrem mießen Dmg gemacht haben?
Moonkins? ... ach ja, gabs wohl noch nicht ... ebensowenig Shadows etc ... 
Und MC war definitiv seeeeehr leicht und eintönig, hätte genausogut auch ne 25er sein können, schaffbar wär sie mit 25 Leuten in maximal T1-equip auch locker gewesen (da hätte man natürlich nicht 20 davon durchziehn können wie es gang und gäbe gewesen war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## fleshed (2. Januar 2009)

also ich kannte wow nicht zu den anfangszeite, aber habe von anderen leuten (bekannte ) viel darüber erzählt bekommen (hat mich auch sehr interessiert)
ich glaub das wow gar nicht so toll vom spiel selbst war.
Ich glaube einfach das die Community einfach viel offener und freundlicher war. 
Zwar ist es im augenblick so das viele leute auch noch sehr nett sind, doch ich kann mich erinnern (kurz nach bc angefangen) das die leute zu dem Zeitpunkt um einiges netter waren und einem auch mal gerne beim quest geholfen haben 

Jetzt kümmert sich jeder nur noch um sich selbst es wird nurnoch geflammt und rumgepöbelt.

Außerdem ist es so das wenn man jetzt lvlt 70 % des servers zwischen 70 -80 sind (man hat nichts davon als kleiner)
5 % sind pvp twinks
und der rest sind entweder 10 % die superschnell lvln oder noch ein bruchteil der normal lvlt, deswegen fehlt auch irgendwie diese Zusammenheitsgefühl.
Es geht nurnoch darum so schnell wie möglich das höchste lvl zu erreichen

ich würde voten dafür das
1. Blizz endlich aufhört mehr server aufzumachen sondern die bestehenden verbessert und es weniger server gibt aber mehr Spieler auf ihnen
2. Es wieder vorquest für instanzen gibt, das hatte irgendwie so ein feelling das man so in ner geschichte mitspielt.
3. Mehr epische Stories
4. Leute mehr über die geschichten von Warcraft erfahren (manchmal sehr erschreckend wie wenig leute wissen^^)
5. Rep kosten abschaffen 
6. Berufe verbessern (das man wirklich auch was am anfang mit den gegeständen anfangen kann)
7. Endlich irgendwie einführen das die trolle und gnome wieder ihre stadt zurück erobern können
8. PVP und PVE besser voneinander trennen
9. Blizz nicht immer so schnell ihre Character verbrät (keal undso)
10.Blizz soll einen "Super" Hard Mode für die ganze "pro" gamer machen damit sie sich nicht unterdrückt fühlen

Naja das würde schon das spiel nen bisschen besser und intressanter machen meiner meinung nach (z.B das Unterstadt quest) war einfach hammer.
Sowas könnte man öfters machen.

Es gibt viele sachen die blizz noch verändern könnte im augenblick gehen sie aber meiner Meinung nen guten weg


----------



## TheStormrider (2. Januar 2009)

fleshed schrieb:


> Naja das würde schon das spiel nen bisschen besser und intressanter machen meiner meinung nach (z.B das Unterstadt quest) war einfach hammer.
> Sowas könnte man öfters machen.
> 
> Es gibt viele sachen die blizz noch verändern könnte im augenblick gehen sie aber meiner Meinung nen guten weg



Auf meinem Server sagen aber noch 30% der Leute bei ihnen wären OG und UC verbuggt, weil sie dort keine Leute sehen, nur weil sie die Questreihe net machen.


----------



## Larmina (2. Januar 2009)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Auf meinem Server sagen aber noch 30% der Leute bei ihnen wären OG und UC verbuggt, weil sie dort keine Leute sehen, nur weil sie die Questreihe net machen.


Ähm.. hab die au ned gemacht und seh prima 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheStormrider (2. Januar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Ähm.. hab die au ned gemacht und seh prima
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, das ist eine Folgequest, und wenn man die eine Quest macht wird OG/UC instanziert.


----------



## realten (2. Januar 2009)

hexenshadow schrieb:


> Hat das wirklich gereicht früher?also nur PvP und Pve?



Was gibts denn jetzt als drittes ? Hab ich was verpasst ?

Ich fand früher vor allem besser, dass auch "einfache" Sachen schon ihren Wert hatten und den auch nicht so schnell verloren haben. Ein paar Teile zu haben von dem einfachen blauen Dungeon-Set, das war schon was.

Und die Klassen waren noch Klassen und haben noch ihre besonderen Vor- und Nachteile gehabt und waren nicht alles so eierlegende Wollmilchsäue wie heute, wo fast jeder heilen, tanken und dmg machen kann inclusive CC und pet.


----------



## Ronas (2. Januar 2009)

*Viel Besser!!!*


----------



## Soramac (2. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es war stinklangweilig.
> Und auf 60 ein paar Instanzen. Und so "Schätze" wie Molten Core - eine rote Höhle mit Tonnen an Trashmobs.
> Battlegrounds gabs gar keine und als sie kamen aufgrund fehlender Realmpools mit ewiger Wartezeit. Noch dazu musste man sich am BG Eingang anmelden.
> 
> Zu Release war bei mir mit Level 55 schon die Luft raus und das nicht ohne Grund.




Naja so würde Ich das so nicht behaupten. 

Es gab schon einige Instanzen.

Scholomance/Stratholme

ZulGurub/AQ20

MoltenCore/BWL/AQ40/Naxxramas

Klar gab es viele Trashmobs, aber man war auch mit 40 Mann unter Wegs und die Instanzen hatten nicht wenige Bosse bei sich.

Das mit den Battlegrounds stimmt zumindestens beim Alteractal, aber die andren Battlegrounds lassen sich streiten. Zumindestens war aber in jedem Levelbereich ein Bg offen und man musste dort hin laufen um sich anzumelden. War recht nett gewesen immer zwischen Zuflucht und Hammerfall und zwischen Eschental und Brachland gab es zwischen den Wartezeiten doch ein paar Kämpfe. Unteranderem war es auch realistischer das man dort hinlaufen muss, man möchte ja dort rein dann soll man dort auch den Eingang hinein nutzen nicht so wie den Hauptstäden. Ich sehe dort kein Eingang in ein Battleground wo man eintreten soll. Außer sich bei den Kampfmeistern anzumelden.


Gruß
soramac


----------



## KAP91 (3. Januar 2009)

Hmm es war nicht so umfangreich... 
/flame
und an die mimimimi Rentenfraktion von wegen früher war alles besser .... dann deinstalliert bc und wotlk und lasst eure Accounts wieder 
auf Classic herunterstufen ^^ /end flame


----------



## Tikume (3. Januar 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Naja so würde Ich das so nicht behaupten.
> 
> Es gab schon einige Instanzen.
> 
> ...



Scholo und Strat gabs zu Release, den Rest nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (3. Januar 2009)

Das ist schnell erklärt. [Vorab - Flamet erst garnicht, ist meine Meinung, und die kann ich Begründen.]


"WoW Classic" ist der Grund dafür gewesen das MMORPGS und Games an sich Weltweit fuß fassen konnten
und sich im Laufe der Jahre eine Community von 11,5 millionen Spielern entwickeln konnte.
Es war mit Abstand das Beste was man auf dem Markt finden konnte und _das trotz Zahlreicher Serverabstürze Bugs BalancingProbleme
und anderer Unausgereiftheiten._ Also war es Technisch garnicht so der Überhammer wie vielleicht ein Everquest das aber zu Hohe Anforderungen hatte.
WoW war Technisch nix ub4 1337 h4xx mäßiges sondern Standart kost mit einem ganz eigenem Grafik Stil der bis heute gut ist und
nicht zu hohen Anforderungen für alle, wenn man so will. 
Es war auch einfach nur Erfolgreich weil es eine _Geniale Story/Universum mit Guten und Einsteigerfreundlichen Spielelementen _verknüpfte.
Ach und als Kirsche auf der Torte gab es dazu noch eine der wohl_ besten und unvergesslichsten Communitys_ die man je gesehen hatte.

Naya aber alles schöne hat ein Ende und spätestens seit dem MedienBoom kurz vor BC ging das Spiel mit rasender Geschwindigkeit in wirklich ALLEN belangen den Bach runter.
Seine schwerste Zeit und einen bedrückenden Tiefpunkt hat WoW nun mitlerweile hinter sich und mit Wotlk beginnt eine einigermaßen
vielversprechende Chemotherapie für Warcraft. Es wird zwar nie wieder sein wie vorher und seine Community wird wohl nie wieder vollkommen geheilt werden.
Aber das Herz Warcrafts wird weiterschlagen und schwelgen in den Erinnerungen an Vergangene Tage und Schlachten.
Jetzt lernt es erstmal wieder laufen und versucht sich zu erinnern wie man PvP gestaltet und wie man Schlachtzügler mit gutem Content und World Events versorgt.
Was für einen lauf das alles nehmen wird werden wir mit den kommenden PatchSpritzen beobachten dürfen. Doch grobe Fehler darf sich Dr.Blizz nicht mehr erlauben
sonst würde das unweigerlich zu einem Herzinfakt in der so schon schwachen Community führen. Das Endet dann entweder im Tod, oder bestenfalls im Aussetzen aller Organe
ähnlich wie bei der weltbektannten Transplantation von Cs1.6 auf Css.

Wünschen wir WoW alles gute und halten wir uns nicht vor was daraus geworden ist sondern seien wir dankbar
für das was es einmal war und uns erheitert hat.


----------



## WilleValle (3. Januar 2009)

Was auch oft in Vergessenheit gerät, waren die Warteschlangen die es gab!

Man war das herrlich, wenn man voller Freude einloggte und man festgestellen musste, ich bin nicht der einzigste!

Warteschlangen von 800 und mehr waren keine Seltenheit, dh Wartezeiten von 3 Stunden und mehr..

Obwohl Blizzard irgendwann ein Zeitfenster ins Spiel einfügte, falls man gerade vor einem Boss stand, aber vom Server gekickt wurde sofort wieder einloggen konnte.

Doch irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl, gins bei allen, außer mir

Sonst war Wow zu diesem Zeitpunkt einfach was neues, keiner wusste so recht was einen genau erwartet.

Blizzard hat zur richtigen Zeit, Wow auf den Markt gebracht!


----------



## yorki88 (3. Januar 2009)

oh man... leute leute, nicht so streng sein mit Blizz und mit denn sogenannten IDI von heute.. blablabla die bekommen items in den A blabla usw
ich sag nur eins; nicht JEDER ist so ein fanatiker wie ihr., die dauernt spielen möchten.. sondern mehr Das leben geniessen möchten, und wenn kratz es wenn die leute die items hinterherkriegen, könnte ja sein , das einige nie die chance hatten so epic'sches zutragen "wie ich z.b" ich war bei der ERste version "full" nie voll mit epic und so. und als BC rauskam hatte ich auch nicht soviel zeit, wie heute eben ^^ hat sich nicht viel geändert. naja was ich sagen will! ich bin immer noch der typ der generel nur 3 oder 4 Violette sachen trägt und sich nicht gross fühlt....... oder was auch immer...


----------



## Dabow (3. Januar 2009)

KURZ und KNAPP : BESSER !


----------



## dlpo8 (3. Januar 2009)

Servus hexenshadow und alle andern

zu deiner Frage hexenshadow wie wow früher war 
ganz einfach früher war es sehr gut früher haben Ali sowie Horde zusammen gearbeitet obwohl sie feinde waren das PVP System und alles war sehr viel intressanter es wurde kaum rum geflamt alle spieler haben früher versucht eigenständig ihre Chars auf die maximal stufe zu bringen nicht so wie heute wo mann einfach mal jemand an schreibt und sagt hey zieh mich mal druch die Todesmine sowas ab es früher nicht es war sehr viel entspannter 
so war es jeden fals bei mir auf dem Server Die Nachtwache (RP Server) zu dem kann ich nur noch sagen ich bin glaube einer der spieler der bis jetzt fast alle Sets komlett hat von den ganzen T sets wie wie die alle PVP Sets


Grüße von der Nachtwache @ Maracolix


----------



## Soramac (3. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Scholo und Strat gabs zu Release, den Rest nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ahso...


----------



## Dungorn (3. Januar 2009)

zum pvp

Es war klasse, man musste sich alles erarbeiten um sich verbessern zukönnen.
Gegen die andere Fraktion des server anzutretten, sich dort erzfeinde machen weil man sich so gern hatte:-D 
Naja, ok die langen wartezeiten waren schon arg, ich mein Alterac wartezeit von 4h war schon hart dann das bg selbst ging bis zu 8h  und höher

aber immerhin noch besser als jetzt!


PvE
Einfach nur klasse,es war ein super gefühl mit 40 mann ( intern ) nach Ony,Mc, oder BWL zugehen wochen lang an Bossen scheitern ( ja sie wahren schwer )  um es dann doch zu schaffen.

Wenn ich mich an die abende zurück erinnere der fall von Ragnaros, man was haben wir geschrien vor freude das er endlich down war :-) 
oder das bbiegen und brechen bis nach Nef zukommen- haar zerstreubend, bis er dann mal lag!


Es war einfach WoW, dort waren die klassen wenigstens einbischen ausgeglichen.



WoW hat viel, sehr viel von dem verloren was es einst ausgezeichnet hat!


----------



## Loonz (3. Januar 2009)

besser


----------



## ReWahn (3. Januar 2009)

zu release gab es so weit ich weiss an instanzen folgende (lvl 60):

5 Mann:
-Scholo
-Strat
-LBRS
-(BRT - eher für lvl 52 aufwärts, as ovlt net ganz als 60er inze werten)

10 Mann: 
-UBRS (Blaue drops bis auf wenige ausnahmen... sehr selten nur epic)

40 Mann:
-MC


Dazu sollte man sagen, dass die damaligen 5er inis ca 5mal so gross waren wie die heute, und auch 5mal mehr bosse hatten... bei ca 10mal so viel trash...
-aber auch ner ganzen ladung atmosphäre mehr :>

Schlachtfelder oder pvp belohnungen gabs noch net... aber open pvp in hillsbrad hatte auch was... zumal man da wirklich nur die leute hatte, die das aus spass und lust auf pvp gemacht haben und nicht wegen der epics wie heute...


----------



## teroa (3. Januar 2009)

mit einem wort es war viel BESSER als jetzt.

die ich hab keine zeit und will alles haben leute haben wow zerstört..scheiß dreckspack sag ich nur


----------



## kingkong23 (3. Januar 2009)

Ach es war früher so langweilig 3 stunden warten fürs Alteracttal und dann min. 1 Stunde zocken.
40 Leute für mc suche.
Alle raid sahen gleich aus.
*** ***


----------



## mig82 (3. Januar 2009)

Hm,

schwierige Frage, würde jemand direkt fragen ob WoW damals besser war würd ich mit einem eindeutigem "jain" antworten, und das rein aus PvE Sicht. Was das PvP betrifft kann ich da nicht viel sagen, da ich es selbst vermeide wie die Grippe, oder ähnliche Infektionen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was das PvE betrifft widerrum, muss ich sagen hat sich WoW dem Mainstream optimal angepasst wie es bisher kein anderer Titel getan hat, alles leicht zu erreichen, leicht zu erquesten etc (böse Zungen würden behaupten "alles geschenkt"), aber das soll nun kein Urteil über das Spiel selbst sein, sondern nur über dessen Entwicklung, die aus Marktwirtschaftlicher Sicht vollkommen richtig erscheint...
Wenn ich es allerings aus Raidleitertechnischen Aspekten vergleichen müsste, würde ich sagen "es ist scheisse", ganz einfach deshalb weil alles geschenkt ist bisher, und damit ungeahnte Probleme in der Gilde aufwirft, ob im Raid oder Zwischen"spielerisch".
Noch nie hat es eine Entwicklung gegeben die so dermaßen auf die die Casuals gezielt hat (sorry dafür), alles ist geschenkt oder frei vergeben, selbst die 25er stellen für mich als Leiter nichts mehr als eine "Zwangsveranstaltung" dar, wirklich traurig, echt traurig...

Naxx ist nicht mal annähernd mit dem zu vergleichen was es mal war, das Sanktum ist genauso geschenkt und Malygos hat den Schwierigkeitsgrad eines Gruul´s auf T6, nichts weiter.... Erschreckend, nichts anderes!

Mögen sich manche über die alten Zeiten beschweren wie heftig es doch war, aber eines kann man nicht verleugnen, damals hat nur ein Raid/eine Gilde etwas geschafft die zu allem bereit war, ob tagelanges Gefarme oder ähnliches, ob Taktiken auswendig lernen oder nicht, ob Bereitschaft ständig ein und denselben Boss abzufarmen oder auch nicht, ... Spätestens mit BC war das Prinzip der "Gildenleistung = Zusammenhalt = Fortschritt" verschwunden.

Nicht falsch verstehen, die Quests und die Geschichte werden abolut bestens umgestzt und weiter gegeben, aber das was ich zurzeit erlebe ist der Witz schlechthin, wenn ich selbst als Raidleiter keine Taktik mehr verstehen muss, sondern dem Raid nur sage "klatscht alles mit MaxDps um" dann hört für mich der Sinn des ganzen auf, wozu mach ich das dann?

Fragen über Fragen und wohl doch keine Antwort drauf...

Ja WoW war aus PvE Sicht früher besser, definitv, wer was anderes behauptet lügt oder gehört zum Mainstream, ganz einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mig82 (3. Januar 2009)

Sorry für den Doppelpost, aber ich würde zugern die Meinung anderer Raidleiter hören/erfahren...Geht es nur mir so oder gibt es andere Menschen die ihre Freizeit dem Raid opfern und von WotlK masslos enttäuscht sind?


----------



## Dungorn (3. Januar 2009)

Ich selbst bin Raidleiter 10 / 25 er

Das einzige was ich nur noch in Raids mache,  trash zusammen ziehen lassen und aoe weg bomben lassen! Den boss umhauen looten weiter laufen. CC gehört bisher zur Vergangenheit! 

Obsidiansanctum ist da doch ein wenig interessanter wenn man Drachen stehen läst, einteilung das wars!


Was mir als Raidleiter fehlt ist das CCen  die Bosse bisher sind nen witz! 
Das einzige was die bosse teilweise etwas kernig macht wenn man Movement krüppel mit hat :-)


Aber beim Trash  sind meist alle Brain afk


----------



## Oolie (3. Januar 2009)

Kann dir leider nur von der Zeit vor Naxxramas (Old-School) berichten....

WoW war zu der Zeit noch schön knackig. Viele Quests waren auf Gruppenarbeit ausgelegt, da zu der Zeit noch unglaublich viele Mobs Elite-Status besaßen (z.b. waren Rar-Mobs relativ knackig^^). Die Stimmung innerhalb der Community war sehr locker, nur eine Handvoll Gilden war bereits so durch mit der Schicht, das sie nix anderes kannten als den nächsten Server-First. Ausser im Brachland war das Flamen im Handelschannel sehr gering (dafür gabs ja z.B. auch den LFG-Channel...). PvP hatte noch seinen Reiz (das Rangsystem war eigentlich sehr gut). Wer PvP regelmässig machte konnte durch den Titel seinen Status zeigen, Equiptechnisch war der Unterschied noch gering und jeder konnte potentiell jeden schlagen... Gott, wie ich Abhärtung hasse^^ Achja... Arena? Das kannte damals noch keiner.

Kurzum: WoW war ein Gruppenspiel, kein Gildenspiel. Random-Grps machten noch Spass und die Anzahl der "OMG ROFL LOL, kkthxbye"-Kiddies war sehr gering. Aber das wohl beste war: Kein Schwein hat nach deinem Equip oder den DPS gefragt (ausser oben genannten Top-Gilden). Man ging schliesslich gemeinsam los um eben selbiges zu ergattern. Ich spiele heute noch so, soll heissen, ich nehme potentiell jeden mit, erst wenn er absoluten Mist baut oder sich selbst als eBay-Char-Käufer ohne Plan von der Klasse outet gibts n kick.

Den grössten Spass hatte ich bisher mit Rnd-Grps, in denen jeder seine Klasse beherrscht und wo alle sich schnell auf neue Situationen einstellen konnten. Ich bin der Meinung, das die wahre Herausforderung darin besteht, mit immer wieder wechselnden Gruppen und Klassenzusammenstellungen auf Raids und in Ini´s zu gehen.... Das Gildensystem ist auch in Ordnung, z.B. für Pro-Gamer oder Leute, die nur schwer Anschluss finden. Für mich reicht meine 3-Mann Fun-Gilde, ich selbst seh mich eher als Söldner oder Weltenbummler innerhalb von WoW.

So, das wärs eigentlich aus meiner Sicht.... ich sag dann mal Flame On, da sicher eingige wieder aus Prinzip anderer Meinung sind, aber dafür sind Foren ja da, um Gedanken auszutauschen, auch wenn Sie dann mal einen Tiefgang von ner Regenpfütze am Strassenrand haben.

LG, Oolie


----------



## Karius (3. Januar 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> zu release gab es so weit ich weiss an instanzen folgende (lvl 60):
> 
> 5 Mann:
> -Scholo



Da wird mit Sicherheit gleich noch die ein oder andere Intervention kommen. Die war erst für 10 Mann.


----------



## Impostor (3. Januar 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Da wird mit Sicherheit gleich noch die ein oder andere Intervention kommen. Die war erst für 10 Mann.



jo ne
schon mal da drin mit 10 gequestet?
sicherlich nicht

aber, kann man die Spammer die nur schreiben, das es angeblich besser war, was aber natürlich nicht benennen können nich mal rauslöschen?
hoffentlich hört Blizzard nicht auf die, zumal die Sorte eh dann sofort rumjammern würde


----------



## Rantja (3. Januar 2009)

Impostor schrieb:


> jo ne
> schon mal da drin mit 10 gequestet?
> sicherlich nicht
> ......



Kannst du mir das mal auf verständliches Deutsch übersetzen? 
Ich war in Scholo und Strath noch mit 10 Leuten drin, war ganz interessant. Allerdings wurden beide Inis, nachdem sie auf 5 Leute runtergefahren wurden, etwas später auch nochmal Mobtechnisch reduziert. Bei Frostwhisper in Scholo standen zu Anfang der 5er Gruppen noch wesentlich mehr Gegner. Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht und ich vermisse schon etwas die Zeit die wir dadrin verbracht haben. Vor allem die 4 Stoffis, ein Heilschami Aktionen mit meiner damaligen Gilde =) An dieser Stelle ein Gruß an Alexei Barov, dem wir oft zu Füßen lagen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aenixs (3. Januar 2009)

Also ich fand des Wow von früher immer ganzt cool und die raids waren auch immer cool


----------



## nulir (3. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Battlegrounds gabs gar keine und als sie kamen aufgrund fehlender Realmpools mit ewiger Wartezeit.




ja was waren das noch zeiten als es noch massen pvp schlachten in terrens mill gab. *träum*


----------



## CaptainZer0 (3. Januar 2009)

Ich weiss echt nicht woran es liegt, aber ich fande TbC am besten. WotLK haut mich ueberhaupt nicht vom Hocker. Pre BC konnte ich leider nur mit nem Stufe 46 Char auskosten.


----------



## bma (3. Januar 2009)

ich fands eig. besser als früher   es war mehr herausforderung da,  die leute waren meiner meinung nach netter/hilfbereiter   all das hat sich geändert  :/


----------



## Syrda (3. Januar 2009)

Ich werd' nie verstehen, warum alle behaupten, WoW wäre früher "schwerer" gewesen. Der Einstiegsraid, Molten Core war von Schwierigkeitsgrad her ein absoluter Witz (bis auf Raggi, aber wirklich schwer war der auch nicht). Bei fast allen Bossen galt: Verteilen, Dispellen und ein Add nach dem anderen und dann den Boss umhauen. Das einzige Problem damals war, dass man sich erst ewig durch den Trash prügeln musste und dass das nötige Equipment nicht allzu leicht zu beschaffen war, vor allem das Feuerresi Zeugs hat ewig gedauert.
Flamepacks, anyone? Die waren einfach nur frustrierend, sonst nichts.

Die, damals noch 10er, kleinen Instanzen waren taktisch so anspruchsvoll wie das Schmieren eines Butterbrotes und Wipes gab es eigentlich nur, wenn zu viel Trash gepullt wurde, oder alle 2-3 Heiler und/oder der Tank absolute Vollpfeifen waren.

Apropos Heiler: Es gab damal für Druiden, Priester, Paladine und Krieger und Magier genau EINE Skillung, die im Riad akzeptiert wurde und das war Heal bzw. beim Krieger Tank und beim Magier Frost. Wenn du als eine der ersten vier Klassen Schaden machen wolltest kontest du meist gleich wieder nach Hause gehen. Im Raid hatten Krieger nunmal zu Tanken, egal ob sie sonst mit Arms Spec PvP gemacht haben oder nicht.

PvE war dank des nötigen Gears, der Repkosten und des massigen Bufffoods eigentlich eine reine Farmsache. Du konntest für jeden Raid mal mindestens 1-1,5 Stunden Farmen für Tränke und Repkosten einplanen. In meinen Augen nicht gerade spaßig.


Aber PvP war damals ein noch viel größerer Witz. Zu Beginn gab es genau gar keine Belohnung, wenn man einen gegnerischen Spieler im open PvP (es gab ja nichts anderes) getötet hat. Als dann das Ehresystem und kurz darauf die BGs kamen wurden letztere von einigen wenigen Spielern, die massig Zeit hatten, in Stammgruppen dominiert. Alle anderen konnten kaum hoffen, über Rang 8-10 hinaus und damit an das gute Gear zu kommen, egal wie gut sie ihre Klasse beherrschten. Wenn man nicht die Zeit hatte, 4-5 Stunden am Tag PvP zu machen und das Wochenlang konnte man einen hohen Rang vergessen.

Ach, und über das Balancing im PvP wie es jetzt ist hätte man sich damals so dermaßen gefreut, einfach unglaublich. Schurken haben damals jede Klasse mit verbundenen Augen und einer Hand auf dem Rücken besiegt, während sie letzteren einfach aus dem Weg gegangen sind. Muss ich noch auf World of Roguecraft hinweisen? Das einzige, was diesbeszüglich besser war, ist dass es weitaus leisere Schreie deshalb gab. Dass dies jetzt nicht mehr so ist liegt eindeutig an der Arena, wo jede Klasse genauestens auseinander genommen und analysiert wird, was an sich ja nichts Schlechtes ist.


Ich finde es keineswegs vermessen, oder wie auch immer man es bezeichnen mag, wenn man jetzt für nur eine Stunde Arena pro Woche ein episches Item bekommt, denn dafür muss man - so denn das Balancing hoffentlich mit steigender Abhärtung hinhaut - einigermaßen was können, was vorher nicht der Fall war: Da hat es gereicht einfach ein halbes Dutzend Stunden täglich im AV zu leechen um an seinen Rang zu kommen.

Ich könnte wohl noch 'ne Seite so weitermachen aber ich lass es wohl besser.
Es liegt einfach in der Natur des Menschen Veränderung immer erstmal als schlecht anzusehen, da die negativen Seiten des Alten gern mal außen vor gelassen werden. Daher ist diese "Diskussion" wohl sowieso recht sinnlos.

MfG, Syrda


----------



## Larmina (3. Januar 2009)

bma schrieb:


> ich fands eig. besser als früher   es war mehr herausforderung da,  die leute waren meiner meinung nach netter/hilfbereiter   all das hat sich geändert  :/


Ja WoW wird leider immer mehr von den "Ich will zwar keinen Egoshooter spielen aber meine Ausrüstung ähnlich leicht und mit den selben Umgangsformen"-Leuten überschwämmt


----------



## Zukurio (3. Januar 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> ganz einfache antwort, man hätte es selber spielen sollen zu der zeit.


Und wie werde ich jetzt das Bild einer Pfeffermühle mit Lockenwicklern
und Gurkenmaske wieder los? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Contemptio (3. Januar 2009)

Es hat dazu geführt, dass ich auf Grund der Tatsache, dass ich früher wegen Zeitmangel nur crap equip hatte und jetzt - trotz Zeitmangel - fullepic bin, schlussgefolgert der Aussagen der meisten Poster hier, ein Trottel bin Oo

Naja, abgesehen davon und um mal b2t zu kommen: Das feeling war irgendwie anders. Man kam sich irgendwie "einzigartiger" vor, da einem noch nicht vorgeschrieben wurde, wie man zu skillen hat, welches equip anzuziehen ist und auf was man sockeln/verzaubern soll :>


----------



## Seltsam (3. Januar 2009)

Da ich fast 1 1/2 jahre gebraucht habe um auf 60 zu kommen kann ich es nicht wirklich sagen was ob es besser war. 

-Jäger war eine der schlechtesten Klassen. Man wurde in jeder Instanze angeschnauzt wenn man sein Pet an hatte. 
-Die Schiffe waren noch nicht verhanden, bei jedem Hafen gab es ein NPC für sofortige teleportieren. (Ohne Animation)
-Man muste teilweise Gegner farmen weil es nicht genug Quests und dabei genug Erfahrungspunkte gab.

Was gut war am anfang..... Leichte Gruppenfindung. Es waren ja alle in den Startgebieten versammelt^^
Aber sonst.. Ich weiß es nicht. Mein Main war damals und ist es noch ein Jäger. Vor dem großen BM Patch war es verflucht schwer zu spielen. Man wurde selten in Gruppen eingeladen. Nach dem Patch wurde man genauso selten in Gruppen geladen. Es gab ab da einfach zuviele Jäger. Wir hatten unsere höhen und tiefen, aber das Mittelfeld haben wir nie gesehen.

oh doch ein + ist mir eingefallen:

+ Es ist manchmal passiert das man spontan mit der Gilde zu 5 gequestet hat.


----------



## Zukurio (3. Januar 2009)

Fr34z0r schrieb:


> Göttlich.
> 
> Das Rang system war super, die herausforderungen schwer und auch war toll, was neues Entdecken zu können.


ich möchte mir eine neue Pfeffermühle zulegen, mit Kurbel.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Model "Heidelberg" von Zassenhaus?


----------



## Yarom (3. Januar 2009)

Also ich stelle mal aus meiner Sicht gegenüber, was ich früher besser und was schlechter fand:

PvE früher:
-Nicht viele Instanzen, welche mit Randomgruppen locker 2-3 Stunden dauern konnten
-Große Raidinstanzen mit großartig designten Bossen
-Wer jemanden sah, der voll lila war, hat er gestaunt, denn lila hieß episch
-Als "Casual"-Spieler konnte man über ein bestimmtes Niveau, namentlich T0,5 nicht wirklich hinauskommen
-Questcontent, welcher eher öde und einheitlich war

PvP früher:
-Ränge-System, bei dem du dich mit 24/7-BG-Spielen hocharbeiten musstest, um einen hohen Rang zu erreichen, welcher wieder abfiel, wenn du damit aufhörtest. 
-Dank nicht existenten Realmpools eine gewisse Bekanntheit und "Legendärheit" einzelner Spieler auf den Servern, manche Leute KANNTE man einfach, denn sie waren die höchsten PvP-Spieler ("Verdammt, wir haben Stompi/Eo im BG, schnell raus!" Hallo @ Wrathbringer)
-Dank nicht existenter Resilience-Wertung ein wunderbar skillbasiertes PvP-System, bei dem vor allem Spieler in Zusammenarbeit etwas leisten konnten


PvE heute:
-Riesige Auswahl an unterschiedlichen Instanzen, die in teilweise 30 Minuten bis 1 Stunde erledigt werden können
-Einige große Raidinstanzen, welche auch mühelos von Randomgruppen angegangen werden können, so bekommt jeder Spieler auch alle Bosse zu sehen, welche teilweise immer noch gut und abwechslungsreich, aber wesentlich einfacher sind
-Alle 80er Items sind lila, was das Bild des Wortes "episch" etwas verzerrt
-Der Questcontent, vor allem mit WotLK ist absolut bombastisch, abwechslungsreich und storybasiert

PvP heute:
-Simples Zeit = Verdienst-System, bei dem jeder früher oder später mittelmäßige Items erreichen kann
-Schlachtfelder, die aufgrund von Realmpools meistens keine langen Schlangen haben
-Vollkommen kaputter Spielspaß aufgrund der Einführung des Resilience-Wertes, welcher so ziemlich alles, was es an Balance und Taktik gab, über den Haufen warf
-Aufgrund von Realmpools komplett "depersonalisiertes" PvP, bei dem es keine "Star-Spieler" mehr gibt
-Arenen, bei denen nur bestimmte Klassenkombinationen höhere Wertungen und damit die besten Items erreichen können


Das ist nur meine bescheidene Ansicht zu diesem Thema


----------



## Arquilis (3. Januar 2009)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Es war.............*BESSER*


stimmt........... oh mein gott ich will das rangsystem wiederhaben!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (3. Januar 2009)

> Wie war WoW früher?



Besser.


----------



## Yarom (3. Januar 2009)

@ horner: Man konnte noch gepflegt im Brachlandchat reden? Das hab ich auch zu jungen WoW-Zeiten anders in Erinnerung^^


----------



## BaXpiN (3. Januar 2009)

xXavieXx schrieb:


> ... Schließlich waren Kara, Gruul oder Magtheridon auch keine Herrausforderung ^.~


Etwas geraucht, geschluckt oder gespritzt?
Also Kara war am Anfang hart, Gruul war härter, und Magtheridon fast unbezwingbar! Aber das sind die Leute, die erst spät in BC gekommen sind.
Maggi hatte damals n Debuff verteilt an die Klicker, so dass sie nich gleich beim 2. Klicken wieder rankonnten. Das war Konzentrationsarbeit.


----------



## Frozenrider (3. Januar 2009)

Ich finde die wow entwicklung gut! Viele neuerungen! Wenn alles so wär wie früher würds sicher keine sau mehr zocken weils keine herausforderung mehr wär....!

Früher wars zwar toll! Jetzt find ichs aber besser!


----------



## Jinthora (3. Januar 2009)

Vor ALLEN Patches gab nur eine Instanz, nämlich Blackrock deeps. Was daran göttlich sein soll, weiß ich nich. Ich raff so Leute nicht, die meinen sie spielen seit der Beta, in Wirklichkeit spielen sie aber erst seit Mitte Burning Crusade. Genau ab da wurde das Spiel nämlich zu Mainstram und lockte die ganzen Kiddys an.


----------



## TheArea51 (3. Januar 2009)

Die Atmosphäre war besser und man hat auch Gruppen gefunden, nicht wie heute


----------



## Technocrat (3. Januar 2009)

horner schrieb:


> Leider ist es eine Schande und traurig, wieviel spielerischer Müll sich auf den Servern angehäuft hat!



Stimmt. Insbesondere von denen, die glauben, nur durch "harte Arbeit ist man gut", sprich pre-BC Epic-Raider, gibt es inzwsichen viel zu viele. Die könnten allmählich mal in aus WoW verschwinden, wo es doch nach eigenen Aussagen für sie ohnehin nichts mehr zu tun gibt.


----------



## 1Nc0gNiT0 (3. Januar 2009)

Es war neu. Das ist alles diese riesige Weltusw.. Das PvP Sytem hat gesuckt .. man musste 3 Monate ununterbrochen leachen ( ja das ging damals auch) um Kriegsfürst zu werden. Mit Leben war das unmachbar... Die Encounter warne langweilig fast nur tank and spank. Aber es war neu, und das war es !


----------



## Shintuargar (3. Januar 2009)

mig82 schrieb:


> Mögen sich manche über die alten Zeiten beschweren wie heftig es doch war, aber eines kann man nicht verleugnen, damals hat nur ein Raid/eine Gilde etwas geschafft die zu allem bereit war, ob tagelanges Gefarme oder ähnliches, ob Taktiken auswendig lernen oder nicht, ob Bereitschaft ständig ein und denselben Boss abzufarmen oder auch nicht, ... Spätestens mit BC war das Prinzip der "Gildenleistung = Zusammenhalt = Fortschritt" verschwunden.



Genausoviele Gilden und Raids sind aber auch daran zerbrochen. Der einzige Raid, der davon selten betroffen war, war der mit dem höchsten Progress. Der konnte ja auch immer wunderbar Leute locken, deren Lücken in den alten Raids erstmal wieder gefüllt werden mussten. Ansonsten hattest du manchmal Probleme, einen Run zu starten. Auffällig war auch, dass die meisten Anmeldungen dann kamen, wenn es wieder darum ging MC an einem Tag zu clearen und es somit Epixxe regnete. Abende, wo klar war das man vier Stunden an einem Boss wipen könnte, waren dagegen weniger interessant und das schlug sich in der Anmeldemoral wieder. Sehr viele hörten auf, weil sie nicht mehr gewillt waren den damaligen Farmaufwand zu leisten. Andere, weil sie in einen "besseren" Raid unterkamen. Wie oft musste man mit vielen Neuen nochmal in MC durchzergen, um die halbwegs auszustatten, damit sie uns in BWL und AQ40 eine Hilfe sind. Da gabs keine gleichwertigen Klamotten für Marken. Das hat viele "alte Hasen" in dem Raid genervt. Mich insbesondere, vorallem da man nie wusste, ob die Neuen tatsächlich bleiben. Ich hab nicht wenige gesehen, die dann einiges zugeschoben bekamen und dann nie wieder im Raid auftauchten.

Mein Lieblingsbeispiel sind einige Leute bei uns gewesen, die von einem Tag auf den anderen nicht mehr on kamen. Ungefähr ein 3/4 Jahre später besucht uns einer von denen im TS und wir quatschen bissel zusammen. Da kam raus, dass die gesammelt auf einen anderen Server gegangen sind und sich neue Chars hochgespielt haben. Haben einen Raid gegründet und sind wohl nur durch den Content gerauscht, bis sie vor den Twins in AQ40 standen (da waren wir nach dem dreifachen Zeitaufwand noch nicht). Ich hab noch gedacht "Wow, bissel neidisch bin ich ja schon auf die". Plötzlich erzählt er uns, dass der Raid sich dann aufgelöst hat, aufgrund der Tatsache das an den Twins länger geknappert wurde als von denen gewohnt und daraus Streitigkeiten entstanden.

Zusammenhalt war nur da, wenn es lief. Aber auch heute sage ich noch, ein Raid hat immer erst seine Bewährungsprobe, wenn es mal nicht vorangeht oder Probleme auftreten. Unserer hatte seine damals bei Nefarian und wäre beinah dran zugrunde gegangen.


----------



## Thuzur (3. Januar 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Das ist vlt auch nicht so schlecht weil es einfach mehr ein Spiel ist als Lebensaufgabe.



Das ist doch mal eine vernünftige Aussage!
WoW ist und bleibt ein Spiel! Leider ist es offenbar für viele schon zum wichtigsten Lebensinhalt geworden. Man darf sich seinem Hobby gerne stundenlang widmen. Das machen Modelleisenbahnbauer, Briefmarkensammler und Gartenfreunde auch nicht anders. Aber man sollte sich NIE in einem Hobby verlieren!!!

Mir ist WotLk auch zu leicht. Aber deshalb verfluche ich weder WoW noch Blizzard. Spaß macht es nämlich trotzdem noch! Und abgesehen davon zwingt mich ja keiner WoW zu zocken! Es gibt auch noch andere Spiele. Und gerüchteweise soll es da draußen auch andere Menschen geben.. mit denen kann man auch schöne Sachen "spielen" ;-)


----------



## pixler (3. Januar 2009)

Hm finde es heute ganz akzeptabel. Ich würde nur gern das Gefühl wiederbekommen, dasman damals zu anfang von wow hatte, als man zb ubrs oder scholo ging. Wo einem solche 5er oder 10er inzen spaß gemacht haben, obwohl man kein episches eq bekommen hat. Aber da hat das spielen an sich viel spass gemacht. Wenn man mc ging, dann ist dasnicht so wie bei nem heutigen naxx run, wo mit rnd drops um die 60 items droppen, verteilt auf 25 mann, wo man sich sicher sein kann, das man was bekommt. Damals droppten die bosse 3 teile, auf 40 man, also bei nem vollständigen mc raid so an die 35 items. Da war die chance was zu bekommen sehr gering, aber es hat trotzdem viel spass gemacht mit 40 man in mc unterwegs zu sein. Dieses gefühl und die tatsache, dass man durch einfache sachen beeindruckt war, würde ich mir in wotlk wieder wünschen ^^


----------



## Yoranox (3. Januar 2009)

Wie hieß der Rote Drache in BWL nochmal?Auf jedenfall war das damals Gildentot!Wie viele Gilden haben sich aufgelöst weil es wunderbar weiterging und auf einmal war dann bei diesem Drachen "Bis hier und keinen schritt weiter" vom progress her.

AUßerdem was den Kontent damals stark erschwert hat war das einfach weniger über die mechanik des games bekannt war....Hitcap?Critimmun?Crushimmun?Verhältniss von Spelldmg->Dps Crit->Dps und komplizierte formeln wie xCrit=YSpelldmg gab es alles noch nicht.man musste probieren und hoffen das es so läuft.


----------



## Gias (3. Januar 2009)

wow ganz am anfang:
kein Auktionshaus
kaum raidinnis
keine battlegrounds 
keine pvp-sets
pvp lief in der welt ab zb raids auf Hammerfall (war intressant aber server sind ständig abgeschmiert schon bei 80leuten ...gg blizz..)


bischen später:
bg sind da aber sind noch nicht serverübergreifend -> lange wartezeiten
viele raidinnis
keine pvp-items
-> pveler dominieren pvp mit ihrem gear

noch später:
pvp gear kommt
das normale pvp gear ist witzlos
epische braucht rangsystem höchster rang erfordert leben = wow oder alternativ acc-sharing
-> pveler noch immer größtenteils am dominieren im pvp da das rangsystem keine echte alternative für casuals bietet

BC release:
nach bc release kommen erstmalig arenasets , nun siehts erstmalig aus das man über pvp leichter an gear kommt
was zu rießigen heulthreads führt 


irgendwo dazwischen wurden 
- BGs Serverübergreifend vernetzt
-die Auktionshäuser eingeführt
-die Auktionshäußer vernetzt 



insgesamt war wow am anfang garantiert nicht besser
schade ists nur um das open pvp bei hammer fall / tarrens mülle war auch trotz serverausfällen ganz nett

ach und die lags/serverabstürze waren am anfang weitaus geringer , kann mich täuschen aber denk die haben 
keine angst mehr die kundschaft zu verlieren und machen jetzt ne gradwanderung...


----------



## Peacie (3. Januar 2009)

ohne alle posts gelesen zu haben, kann ich sagen, es war nicht besser...
es war anders.
und wer sich dauernd daran hochzieht, wotlk sei zu einfach, dem sei gesagt: ab und zu mal blueposts lesen

zu den zeiten, als mc noch mit unserm grün / blau equipten raid 3 tage die woche gefüllt hat, waren wirklich wenige spieler vorhanden, die einen guten überblick hatten.
nicht nur die eigene klasse spielen, sonden auch zu wissen, welche spieler sich wofür gut eignen.

und was bitte war zu der zeit besser, als jede klasse (oder fast jede) nur einen wirklich sinnvollen skill tree hatte. vergelter oder schutzpala ? schattenpriester oder feuermages in mc ? naja, man wurde ausgelacht. (moonkin ? ne danke, du hast ja kein anregen)

wie gesagt, es war anders und hatte seinen reiz, aber besser war es deswegen nicht.

und es freut mich, das im moment auch casuals den content spielen können, auch wenn es für die hardcore raider (so wie mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) dadurch etwas zu einfach wurde.

in diesem sinne,

speilt wotlk wie es ist, oder lasst es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



yours peacie


----------



## Arnorns (3. Januar 2009)

naja am anfang gabs noch das prinzip mit den ruchlosen morden, dem gegenstück zur ehre
hat verhindert dass 60er zu sehr die lowies ganken, wenn man zuviele davon hatte wurde man von den wachen der eigenen fraktion angegriffen


----------



## Slow0110 (3. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß noch die Zeit, als ich mit 2 Freunden einen Char spielten.
Wir wechselten uns im PvP ab, um den höchsten Rang zu bekommen.

Mein eigener Char hatte damals T2.
Damals sahen halt die Rüstungen super aus, ich sag nur die Rnd-Äxte aus Bwl.......
Aber allen in allem finde ich, das es gut geworden ist, so wie es geworden ist.
Man kann auch was erreichen, ohne das sich 3 Leute um einen Charakter kümmern müssen und man nicht nur die ganze Zeit stur farmt.
Silitus-farmen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Somit is das einzige, was ich vermisse diese wunderschönen Waffen und Ausrüstungsgegenstände,
auch die Bosse, die damals neuartig waren vermisse ich.



....Bloß irgendwann sind auch die Ideen ausgereizt und jeder schreit nach mehr, das is das Problem......


----------



## mccord (3. Januar 2009)

horner schrieb:


> - 85% der Spieler auf den Servern sind Noobs und haben nix drauf!
> Lösung: Löscht eure Accounts und spielt Hello Kitty oder sonst was ...


du wirsts kaum glauben beim release waren es sogar 99% noobs auf den servern (der rest hatte beta-erfahrung)
ja auch du warst ein noob!



horner schrieb:


> - die Preise im AH sind eine Frechheit, aber wer im RL nix kann, versucht es so, zu kompensieren!
> Lösung: Sucht euch ne RL-Arbeit oder eine/n Freund/in ... ach ja, das da draußem am Himmmel, das gelbe da, nennt sich Sonne!
> 
> - Schuld daran hat BLIZZARD, da sie solche Sachen wie ein Reitmammut um 18K Gold implemetieren und jeder Kacknoob es haben will!
> Lösung: So wie in Zul'Aman den Reitbären, das mammut bei einem Bossdrop in einer bestimmten Zeit abholen lassen!


das reitmammut ist nicht der grund für die hohen preise, im gegenteil es ist ein versuch gold aus dem spiel zu nehmen (&#8594; goldsink )
wenn immermehr gold ins spiel gebracht wird ohne genügend goldsinks kommt es halt zur inflation und höheren preisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (3. Januar 2009)

Yoranox schrieb:


> Wie hieß der Rote Drache in BWL nochmal?Auf jedenfall war das damals Gildentot!


Valestraz ^^Jop das war mal ein echter Contentblocker. Da standen wir auch erst mal.^^




mccord schrieb:


> das reitmammut ist nicht der grund für die hohen preise, im gegenteil es ist ein versuch gold aus dem spiel zu nehmen (&#8594; goldsink )
> wenn immermehr gold ins spiel gebracht wird ohne genügend goldsinks kommt es halt zur inflation und höheren preisen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich muss Dir da zustimmen. Ich hatte relativ viel Gold zum Ende von BC und wusste auch nicht was ich damit machen soll. Hab schon überlegt ob ich es verkaufen soll. (Das hab ich jetzt nicht offiziell gesagt ^^)
Gekauft hab ich mir noch nie welches! Das hat sich über das Handeln angesammelt. Ich hab ne Weile wie ein Verrückter im AH gehandelt und gefarmt. Allerdings weiss ich nicht ob es das Mammut wirklich wert ist. Ich stand jetzt schon zweimal vor dem Händler aber noch hab ich es da stehen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf jeden Fall finde ich die Konzeption gut das alle "nicht Spielrelevanten" Status Komponenten viel Gold kosten und die man zu spielen braucht weniger. (Also Pets, Mounts und Gimmiks viel und Raidmats/Repkosten weniger). Das heisst du musst nicht mehr Gold kaufen du kannst es noch. Hätte ich nicht so viel gefarmt hätte ich gar nicht raiden können. Ich musste mir extra nen Farmtwink hochziehen da ich sonst nie und nimmer hätte mithalten können. Das war echt fürn A.... llerwertesten.


----------



## Daytonaman (3. Januar 2009)

keine Ahnung ob dies schon jemand geschrieben hat, aber früher war man als Jäger stolz ein
besonderes Tier gezähmt zu haben. Ich erinnere mich noch daran als ich 3 Uhr Nachts in den
Badlands Broken Tooth aufgelauert habe um ihn zu zähmen und das dann hoffentlich kein
anderer Ihn mir beim zähmen umgelegt hat. Das es was besonderes war ein rares Tier mit
einer hohen Angriffsgeschwindigkeit sein eigen zu nennen.

- Was mir auch fehlt sind die gutklingenden Namen der Städte, Gegenstände, usw. 
- die spontanen Raids bei Southshore oder Crossroads

ahhhhjaaaa die guten alten Zeiten


----------



## Lowstar (3. Januar 2009)

um mal bischen von der "frueherwarallessovielbesser-wolke" runter zu kommen
hätte ich mal ne frage:
stimmt es, dass es bei wow release keine ork-krieger gab und es ieine komische begründung dafür gab??
hab da mal was gehört. ;D

Mfg Lowstar


----------



## Toktar (3. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab damals ein Monat nach Release angefangen. Ich spielte einen Schami, der heute nur noch ein Twink ist.

Nun, also MEINER Meinung nach war WoW damals viel schlechter als heute und das obwohl ich zu der Zeit noch bei einer (von 2) Top Gilde war.

Farmen:
Verdammt hart und langweilig

Berufe:
Meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich brauchbar

Quests:
Ganz einfach nur langweilig im Vergleich

5er Instanzen:
Waren einfach nur schlecht im Vergleich zu heute. Viel Trash und langweilige Bosse nach dem Prinzip Tank an den Boss und stehen bleiben, DD haut drauf was geht (ok, aggro war damals noch etwas spannender) und Heiler heilt. Keine Bewegung und nix war da im Spiel.

Raids:
MC sowas von langweilig aber hart, weil bei 40 Leuten halt generell ein paar Pfeifen mehr dabei sind. 

BWL:
Viel spannender wie MC, z.B. der erste Boss mit den Adds in den Ecken war mal was anderes. Am besten fand ich Nefarian, der wär auch heute noch für eine Raidinni geeignet. Vorallem damals als Hordler noch den Antifearmangel hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AQ:
Etwas besser wie BWL, aber rieeeeesig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Innis wurden immer besser, aber waren def. viel langweiliger als heute.

Naxx: War ich nur kurz, weil ich dannach bis BC nicht mehr spielte, aber beobachtete es jeweils beim Kumpel und fand es abartig hart. Bossdesign einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Generell war es zumindest als Heiler viel härter, weil man damals noch oom gehen konnte. Hab z.b. das Manaquesttotem (Schmuckstück) des Schami noch ewig benutzt. Wenn ich heute sehe wie schnell die Heiler reggen dann bin ich richtig neidisch^^

Jetzt der wirkliche Nachteil des ganzen PVE damals... Es gab bei uns auf dem Server 2 Gilden die den Content wirklich angingen. Also beide zusammen vielleicht etwa 120 Leute, auf dem Server gab es aber ca. 5000 Hordler. Wenn man dann in so einer Gilde raiden wollte hies es, du bist Mittwoch, Donnerstag und Freitag da. Sonntag ab 16.00Uhr und dann nochmals Monntag. Also einfach nur bescheuert auch wenn ich das ne zeitlang mitgemacht hab. Ich war Schami und hätte ich ele gespielt hätte ich so oder so wieder gehen können, als Druide war es noch schlimmer, Ferals wurden nur ausgelacht und es gab auch nicht wirklich items dafür. 

PVP:
Als es dann die Schlachtefelder gab (vorher Tarrens Mühle oder Crossroads) waren die Wartezeiten einfach müll, sogar für die Horde. Wurde dann aber ja mit den Pools gelöst. PVP war wesentlich schlechter, damals hiess es einfach wer am meisten Zeit hat holt sich auch den Rang, bei uns wurde es sogar abgesprochen auf den oberen Plätzen wer jetzt welchen Titel wann holt. Für mich ist das kein bischen besser als heute... Heute gibt es die Arena dort ist es wenigstens ein wenig Skillabhängig (und leider aber auch Klassenkombo abhängig) ob man was reisst. Muss aber zugeben das ich selber PVP eh nicht wirklich mag und auch nur selten Spiele. Was mir etwas fehlt am PVP heute, ist die Servercommunity... die guten Leute damals waren gefürchtet und man wusste noch wer wer ist und was einen erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also hätte sich WoW nicht verändert, ich würde bestimmt nicht mehr spielen! Heute sieht man, auch ohne das man sein ganzes Leben für WoW opfert, einiges vom Content. So soll es sein...


----------



## Aratosao (3. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es war stinklangweilig.
> Und auf 60 ein paar Instanzen. Und so "Schätze" wie Molten Core - eine rote Höhle mit Tonnen an Trashmobs.
> Battlegrounds gabs gar keine und als sie kamen aufgrund fehlender Realmpools mit ewiger Wartezeit. Noch dazu musste man sich am BG Eingang anmelden.
> 
> Zu Release war bei mir mit Level 55 schon die Luft raus und das nicht ohne Grund.


Jenachdem wie früh man zurückgeht. Ich spiele nicht ganz seit Release aber auch schon eine ganze weile, glaube ein paar Monate nach Release und ok, dort kannte ich noch das ganze Raiden etc nicht, aber das Leveln war toll und Später dann ZG, Ony, BWL, MC, AQ 20/40 alles, super!
Und ich habe eh erst BG's gemacht als es sie schon ein paar wochen gab, das kann ich nicht zuordnen, aber ich fand das PvP viel besser.


----------



## FonKeY (3. Januar 2009)

boah ich kann das geheule nicht mehr hören!!!

sie haben es halt casual freundlich gemacht...denn früher brauchte man nicht mehr skill sondern mehr zeit als heute....welches kein großer reiz is ein spiel zu spielen..daher hatte ich damals auch aufgehört...(nun spiele ich wieder)....außerdem wenn keiner wow kennen würde und wotlk das erste spiel von wow wäre...würden sie alle sagen das is das beste spiel ever..weil sie sowas vorher noch nicht kannten...alle wollen immer mehr und as beste doch wenn man das hat wird selbst das zur gewohnheit.....daher war wow früher nicht besser sondern was neues!!!........


ps: es sollen ja noch die schwierigen und kniffligen raids kommen also geduld!!


----------



## FonKeY (3. Januar 2009)

Toktar schrieb:


> Also ich hab damals ein Monat nach Release angefangen. Ich spielte einen Schami, der heute nur noch ein Twink ist.
> 
> Nun, also MEINER Meinung nach war WoW damals viel schlechter als heute und das obwohl ich zu der Zeit noch bei einer (von 2) Top Gilde war.
> 
> ...





dem kann ich nur zustimmen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (3. Januar 2009)

Yoranox schrieb:


> AUßerdem was den Kontent damals stark erschwert hat war das einfach weniger über die mechanik des games bekannt war....Hitcap?Critimmun?Crushimmun?Verhältniss von Spelldmg->Dps Crit->Dps und komplizierte formeln wie xCrit=YSpelldmg gab es alles noch nicht.man musste probieren und hoffen das es so läuft.



Richtig, auch ein Aspekt den man nicht vergessen darf.


----------



## Senseless6666 (3. Januar 2009)

Fr34z0r schrieb:


> Göttlich.
> 
> Das Rang system war super, die herausforderungen schwer und auch war toll, was neues Entdecken zu können.


da er sagte vor den patches kannich nur sagen, totaler scheissmüll^^ , denn viele gegenden waren verbuggt und net ausgereift.. es gab das RANGSYSTEM nochnet und auch kein richtiges pvp... es fing iwan nach 2 monaten mitm patch an... das es dieses rangsystem gab mit dem konnte man aber aunochnetr viel anfangen und schlachtfelder gabs aunet.. ach ihr SS TM und XR raids i miss u ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

